# Spb Mobile Shell 2.0



## mchapman007 (Feb 16, 2008)

I read a few things about this on another thread and google searches but have only come up with the same story. http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/about/pressreleases/2008/feb05.html?en 

Has anyone found out anything new or is Spb going to make us wait for this somewhat highly anticipated update?


----------



## papamopps (Feb 16, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> I read a few things about this on another thread and google searches but have only come up with the same story. http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/about/pressreleases/2008/feb05.html?en
> 
> Has anyone found out anything new or is Spb going to make us wait for this somewhat highly anticipated update?

Click to collapse



A german supporter on ppc-welt.de claims it as:

You don´t need PointUI, Tocuhflo or Ultimatlauncher any more....."

We´ll see


----------



## mo7al (Feb 18, 2008)

Watch this video....VERY PROMISING


----------



## dmc522 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks great.  I cannot wait to try it out.
I wonder if you can make your own layouts with other plugins (like ultimate launch).  Ultimate launch does much of what i want, but doesn't work well with Spb Diary as a tab.


----------



## john_locke (Feb 18, 2008)

awsome app 

looks great, smooth animations and easy customizable. 

Let's see how stable it is and how much ram it takes. If everything is fine, i can deinstall Ultimatelaunch, PocketCM and HTC Home 

ReleaseDate : End of February. Can't wait


----------



## LordDeath (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope that Mobile Shell will work together with Flexmail and PocketInformant.


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 18, 2008)

After watching video on YouTube, my 8525 will be one happy camper once this is released... 

Do I hold out on getting the XPERIA X1?


----------



## ChiefmasterB (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm... looks nice... but that´s it...

not the step forward I thought...


----------



## papamopps (Feb 18, 2008)

*SPB Mobile shell*

Some guys of SPB have watch our forum....


They included the cube into Mobile shell...

and even a taskmanager with flipping pics


watch out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpU2OEVQmo


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 18, 2008)

Actually, some guys of xda have been posting over spb-club(their forums) asking to integrate such features. They even pointed out to the apps which the devs made here. Most of the devs are sharing their source code too with the public, so, it must have been quite easy for the SPB to integrate such code.

Anyway, the SPB mobile shell 2.0 is a great app


----------



## mv3 (Feb 18, 2008)

that's pretty sweet...  you could have stuck this in the World Mobile Congress thread


----------



## Dieter09 (Feb 18, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 preview*

Spb will release mobile shell 2.0 by the end of februari.

Take a look here: http://msmobiles.com/news.php/7116.html
http://translate.google.com/transla...Ver.asp?id=2794&langpair=pt|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
it will be amazing!


----------



## joshuah82 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, that's just about everything I want in one package.


----------



## grandpareza (Feb 18, 2008)

This is amazing. I like the current spb, but this is just amazing. The gestures are such a good idea.


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Feb 18, 2008)

*Waiting so long for WM7...*

Once again, great SPB work here !
For sure, it will provoked another boost effect in the WM world (after PointUI, who does it in a very different and original manner...)


----------



## tsadek (Feb 18, 2008)

What I find most interesting is just how rapid the kaiser seemed to respond. There was no lag anywhere in that demo. 

Thats certainly not been my experience so far!


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Feb 19, 2008)

cant wait for this to be released...but in the meantime i'l stick with pointui =]


----------



## laakness (Feb 19, 2008)

damn, me want now!


----------



## grandpareza (Feb 19, 2008)

bapssystupr3m3 said:


> cant wait for this to be released...but in the meantime i'l stick with pointui =]

Click to collapse



Have you gotten PointUI to replace the Today Screen? If you hit the end key, it takes you back to the Today Screen. Any ideas?


----------



## firefly77 (Feb 19, 2008)

wow that is pretty swanky!


----------



## jmckell (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW

Just WOW!


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Feb 19, 2008)

Im really looking forward to this version.


----------



## ChInEsE ChIcKeN (Feb 19, 2008)

wow really big improvement from the last one... any word on the release date yet?


----------



## Dieter09 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/about/pressreleases/2008/feb05.html?en

Quote from this site:

"This new version of Spb Mobile Shell will be first introduced at the Spb Software House booth at Mobile Worlds Congress, and will become commercially available to OEMs and end-customers by the end of February 2008."


----------



## ceevee369 (Feb 19, 2008)

tsadek said:


> What I find most interesting is just how rapid the kaiser seemed to respond. There was no lag anywhere in that demo.
> 
> Thats certainly not been my experience so far!

Click to collapse



Which might confirm that the Tytn II devices with different ROM's are more stable than others.

Myself, I run TytnII with stock rom and purchased SPB Mob shell 1.0 and then 2.0 as it is the BEST UI you can imagine for the WM devices.

Neither I have any lag and the Shell reacts faster than WM6 Today applet.
Though, I did removed touch Flo and cube as they slowed down overall performance.

Looking forward to buy 2.0 soon. Good job SPB guys. You make great PDA software. it looks even not laggy at all with Cube - Touch flo.
(and with the possible upcoming drivers, this device will be entitled "immortal")


----------



## grandpareza (Feb 19, 2008)

ceevee369 said:


> Which might confirm that the Tytn II devices with different ROM's are more stable than others.
> 
> Myself, I run TytnII with stock rom and purchased SPB Mob shell 1.0 and then 2.0 as it is the BEST UI you can imagine for the WM devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how much did you pay for 2.0? Will it be around the same as 1.5 or 1.0


----------



## mario23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks real good.
I'll probably have to try it out...


----------



## Ghostrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm using the 1.5.0 on my Phone, so I'll check it out if it is out.
If it is not too memory hungry I might buy it.

Ghostrider


----------



## CommZ (Feb 25, 2008)

They gonna release it in summer afaik


----------



## mario23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Where'd you hear that?
The website still shows it being released at the end of Feb...
That's what I was hoping for.
I wanna check this thing out!!!


----------



## CommZ (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw it somewhere  on the SPB board, it was before the congress, so things may have changed.


----------



## mario23 (Feb 25, 2008)

It was announced for the end of Feb at the World Congress...


----------



## CommZ (Feb 26, 2008)

I found this info on spb discussion board several days before the kongress. The things may have changed though.


----------



## gt500 (Feb 27, 2008)

*SPB mobile shell 2.0*

great application 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpU2OEVQmo


----------



## caproby (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, really great app.
Obrigado


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

For the love of god somebody please extract the .cab and post it. I'm at work and .exe is blocked for me and I can't wait to get home to try it!!!!!


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

*The zip contains a Virus!*


----------



## Moe5508 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha ha ha, LOL, same story here! Been waiting for this since the announcement was made by SPB House at the Mobile Conference in Barcelona! Someone please post a cab???


----------



## Tranman79 (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> *The zip contains a Virus!*

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got the same warning.


----------



## Moe5508 (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> *The zip contains a Virus!*

Click to collapse



What virus?


----------



## caproby (Feb 27, 2008)

my kaspersky dont detect any virus


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

can anyone post it here!!!!
I can't download it form rapidshare !!


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

From NOD32 : _Time    Module    Object    Name    Threat    Action    User    Information_
_27/02/2008 13:57:04    IMON    archive    
removed warez
   probably a variant of Win32/Statik application    Connection terminated_


----------



## gt500 (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> *The zip contains a Virus!*

Click to collapse



i have panda platinum antivirus and don.t detect anything..


----------



## clandestino_usr (Feb 27, 2008)

Neither Avast nor AVG detect a virus. However, just to be sure, I downloaded and extracted the app in a virtualbox VM. The setup reports Mobileshell 2.0 but asks for a serial, which isn't included in the package. Furthermore, there's not even mention of this on SPB's website (they're still reporting mobileshell 1.5).


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

How can this be? Spb website has nothing! I've been patiently waiting for this for what seems like ever. I have not detected and virus with the download and now have loaded it on my 8525. Sweeeeeeeeet is all I can say. 
I would like to know how you got a hold of this. Is it a beta version?


----------



## hitman_05 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just turn off your antivirus and enjoy.


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

lol no thanks


----------



## Kasush (Feb 27, 2008)

I ran the .exe in Linux under wine and no new items are installed in my .wine folder so I would say there is no need to worry about any virus. I also saw that my two options were 15 day trial or registered version. I have not installed to my phone so I don't know how it works under the trial.


----------



## lpaso (Feb 27, 2008)

somebody can extract the cab please ?


----------



## gt500 (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> How can this be? Spb website has nothing! I've been patiently waiting for this for what seems like ever. I have not detected and virus with the download and now have loaded it on my 8525. Sweeeeeeeeet is all I can say.
> I would like to know how you got a hold of this. Is it a beta version?

Click to collapse



i´m not shure but i think that is a beta version

i´ve got that in other forum but it didnt says what is the version of application
i just installed that and it works very well so i posted here
sorry my english


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

Kasush said:


> I ran the .exe in Linux under wine and no new items are installed in my .wine folder so I would say there is no need to worry about any virus. I also saw that my two options were 15 day trial or registered version. I have not installed to my phone so I don't know how it works under the trial.

Click to collapse



please bro cab or another LINK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

gt500 said:


> i´m not shure but i think that is a beta version
> 
> i´ve got that in other forum but it didnt says what is the version of application
> i just installed that and it works very well so i posted here
> sorry my english

Click to collapse



Cheers to you my friend... Now my day at work will be limited to me playing with my phone......


----------



## hyeo123 (Feb 27, 2008)

thank you ???


----------



## Mikulec (Feb 27, 2008)

can someone post it here


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

i'll post a cab this evening (GMT) for everyone


----------



## acc0101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any serial number?
It's a great app


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok I will give up first born for whoever post the .cab...................................


----------



## queer~dude (Feb 27, 2008)

*wow...*

my Kaspersky detects no Virus


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> Ok I will give up first born for whoever post the .cab...................................

Click to collapse



lol! nice one... any other offers


----------



## lagoskon (Feb 27, 2008)

Very Nice Stuff.Thanks for mentioning.Lets wait for official release


----------



## cicciocant (Feb 27, 2008)

There is the cab:
removed warez


----------



## Kasush (Feb 27, 2008)

azzambm said:


> please bro cab or another LINK !!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I cannot upload here (dunno why not) here is a link:

removed warez
Turns out I wasn't the first, but I will leave this link as many cannot use Rapid or mega.


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

Kasush said:


> I cannot upload here (dunno why not) here is a link:
> 
> removed warez

Click to collapse



BIG Thanks to you............


----------



## Mikulec (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, will try it later this day.


----------



## intothevoid (Feb 27, 2008)

wow. Quite a surprise here.


----------



## antnee (Feb 27, 2008)

Now we need a working serial!


----------



## daflip (Feb 27, 2008)

antnee said:


> Now we need a working serial!

Click to collapse



or to buying this soft!


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

antnee said:


> Now we need a working serial!

Click to collapse



not alowed to post serials here... try Google.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone actually instaled and used this yet? I don't want to seem like a doubting Thomas here, but it is not even released on the main SPB site yet, and the CAB makes no mention of 2.0.

I would love this to be true, I know it should be released any day now, and I have had my eye on this for a while, but I just want to be sure.

Again....I hope I don't sound sceptical, just asking!!


----------



## slavik (Feb 27, 2008)

gt500 said:


> i´m not shure but i think that is a beta version
> 
> i´ve got that in other forum but it didnt says what is the version of application
> i just installed that and it works very well so i posted here
> sorry my english

Click to collapse



Yeap, this is a beta version that was released yesterday to reviewers and site owners over the world to prepare a review before the final version will be out.


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

slavik said:


> Yeap, this is a beta version that was released yesterday to reviewers and site owners over the world to prepare a review before the final version will be out.

Click to collapse



that worked well then...


----------



## slavik (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Has anyone actually instaled and used this yet? I don't want to seem like a doubting Thomas here, but it is not even released on the main SPB site yet, and the CAB makes no mention of 2.0.
> 
> I would love this to be true, I know it should be released any day now, and I have had my eye on this for a while, but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Again....I hope I don't sound sceptical, just asking!!

Click to collapse



I'm working with it from yesterday and the software looks just funtastic!!!!


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

It's GREAT
here are some photos from my mobile.....


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

A beta release would explain no mention of it on the SPB site, and I think I will hold off on installing until I can purchase it. I don't want to fall in love with it, and then need to uninstall it because the trial ran out long before official release!!! LOL

I would love hearing the reviews though!!!!


----------



## abdelamine (Feb 27, 2008)

*2.0*

no one has work on it  yet


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

someone could try a serial from a serial website, like serials.ws, searching for "SPB Mobile Shell" *might* come up with something... probably only serials for older versions tho...

Worth a shot


----------



## slavik (Feb 27, 2008)

mugglesquop said:


> that worked well then...

Click to collapse



Like allways...


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

azzambm....a couple questions if I may:

Does this version incorporate the functions of PocketPlus that the original MobileShell did not have? (more than one plug-in per tab, small app icons, scrolling....)

Is there any mention of square screen (240x240) compatibility?

Thanks


----------



## Kasush (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Has anyone actually instaled and used this yet? I don't want to seem like a doubting Thomas here, but it is not even released on the main SPB site yet, and the CAB makes no mention of 2.0.
> 
> I would love this to be true, I know it should be released any day now, and I have had my eye on this for a while, but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Again....I hope I don't sound sceptical, just asking!!

Click to collapse



I have it installed on my PDA2K and have no problems. I did have to remap my soft keys at it takes them over though.



			
				SLAVIC said:
			
		

> Yeap, this is a beta version that was released yesterday to reviewers and site owners over the world to prepare a review before the final version will be out.

Click to collapse



You sure it is a beta, I find zero markings indicating a beta. Maybe just an early release of the final version that was not supposed to be redistributed, kinda like the movies for the academy awards judging.


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

i would try this myself, but downloading .NET 3.5 atm over GPRS... so taking a while 

will give it a go after tho.


----------



## Mobi95 (Feb 27, 2008)

Super! It is cool. I like it.


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

there is no new serials ...
and the old one's didn't work, I've tried them..............


----------



## slavik (Feb 27, 2008)

Kasush said:


> You sure it is a beta, I find zero markings indicating a beta. Maybe just an early release of the final version that was not supposed to be redistributed, kinda like the movies for the academy awards judging.

Click to collapse



By beta i ment "early release" or "pre release".


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> azzambm....a couple questions if I may:
> 
> Does this version incorporate the functions of PocketPlus that the original MobileShell did not have? (more than one plug-in per tab, small app icons, scrolling....)

Click to collapse



I Don't now, cause I don't have Pocket Plus installed on my PDA...


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

azzambm said:


> there is no new serials ...
> and the old one's didn't work, I've tried them..............

Click to collapse



dam. someone get on it 

Wonder if its like Windows 95, where you could put all '9's as the serial


----------



## slavik (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that when spb will release it for public use, the best thing will be to buy this, as far as i can see till now it defently worth buying.


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thread Pulled from Sbp Forum!!*

This thread was posted on the Spb website and they yanked it. "2.0 Is Here...." See comment from other Spb forum thread.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Posted: 27 Feb 2008 14:11    Post subject:  

few moments ago there is a topic with alink to rapidshare with shell 2.0... 

i've wrote there if it is a fake or not but nobody as replayed and the topic cancelled... 

so any news?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tranman79 (Feb 27, 2008)

azzambm said:


> there is no new serials ...
> and the old one's didn't work, I've tried them..............

Click to collapse



Well, how about for those people who already have Mobile Shell 1.5 already installed?  Can you then upgrade by using the 2.0 .cab?


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> This thread was posted on the Spb website and they yanked it. "2.0 Is Here...." See comment from other Spb forum thread.

Click to collapse



I've post it there. But I don't know why It has been removed.
I'll post new one...!!!


----------



## illusion8088 (Feb 27, 2008)

*What a beauty!*

Love this application.  I had v1.5 but didn't use it as I thought Spb Pocket plus made it redundant.  Now it's truly useful.  And for those asking for serials; please let's support software developers by buying or making a donation.  How would you feel if people just steal your "sweat and labor".
Wonderful application.


----------



## antnee (Feb 27, 2008)

it does intergrate it with spb pocketplus 4.0....only thing is that you have to remove it and reinstall in order for it to intergrate


----------



## Tranman79 (Feb 27, 2008)

illusion8088 said:


> Love this application.  I had v1.5 but didn't use it as I thought Spb Pocket plus made it redundant.  Now it's truly useful.  And for those asking for serials; please let's support software developers by buying or making a donation.  How would you feel if people just steal your "sweat and labor".
> Wonderful application.

Click to collapse



Yes, let's remember there are to be no warez activity on this site.


----------



## ridolfo (Feb 27, 2008)

azzambm said:


> I've post it there. But I don't know why It has been removed.
> I'll post new one...!!!

Click to collapse



It has been removed because Mobile Shell 2.0 is not released to the public yet. Every new topic at Spb forums with a link to the version posted here will be removed. If they wanted to have the beta public, they would have created a topic themselves, so don't waste your time creating topics at Spb forums about this version.


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

I like this app so far but I can't figure out how to get it to completely replace my today screen and always be there. Anyone?


----------



## antnee (Feb 27, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> I like this app so far but I can't figure out how to get it to completely replace my today screen and always be there. Anyone?

Click to collapse




did you uncheck everything out of your today screen? or else you have to add the plugins in the control panel of the app.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do I understand correctly from these last few posts that this version becomes your entire Today screen? You can't intigrate it like the older version? (just the tabs showing until you open one)


----------



## calvin42 (Feb 27, 2008)

I updated my 1.5 version to this 2.0

on the first view it look like the old, but if you enter the spb menu (via soft button) you see it like the screenshots in first topic.


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

In the screenshot I posted I want that to completely replace my today screen and always be there. Unless I'm missing something I can't figure out how to do it. I don't want to have to press a button to launch this all the time..


----------



## calvin42 (Feb 27, 2008)

this is not the today screen its the "spb now" screen. You can activate it automatically on wakeup not on today.

As you can see in your screenshot, to the lower left there is a close button. On today there would be now 'close'


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

ridolfo said:


> It has been removed because Mobile Shell 2.0 is not released to the public yet. Every new topic at Spb forums with a link to the version posted here will be removed. If they wanted to have the beta public, they would have created a topic themselves, so don't waste your time creating topics at Spb forums about this version.

Click to collapse



You are correct as Azzambm's new Spb forum topic was just removed.


----------



## ChiefmasterB (Feb 27, 2008)

Hm..stupid question...

wherefrom did you get 2.0?

is it released? Can´t find it on spb page....

EDIT:
Saw this is just a beta version...


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

ChiefmasterB said:


> Hm..stupid question...
> 
> wherefrom did you get 2.0?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to get it from the first post in this thread!! It is not on SPB anywhere since it is not in official release (which is why I am waiting....no way of registering until it is released (oh well)!)!!!


----------



## webpatrick (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully SPB get's ahead of all this and will release it soon.


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Now that Spb knows the cat is out of the bag, are they going to punish us by dragging out the official release? I for one will be paying for the registered version as I do support Spb with all my spare change..  *(and then some)*


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> Now that Spb knows the cat is out of the bag, are they going to punish us by dragging out the official release? I for one will be paying for the registered version as I do support Spb with all my spare change..  *(and then some)*

Click to collapse



I doubt this, as they let the "cat out of the bag" themselves a few weeks ago with the press release/vid/screenshots. I think the EXE and CAB were leaked from a beta, and that happens all the time, so I really don't think that will have any impact (in fact, it could work against us).

Don't get me wrong, I hope it is released......yesterday, I just don't think the reason you asked about will promt a release.


----------



## Inclement_Death (Feb 27, 2008)

*I've had better......*

The 'Now' screen is great but, I cant get it to replace the today screen. The tabs are cool, but not as nice as Ultimate Launch or even HTC Home. I guess it's just preference, I don't like the GUI.

I'm going back to FTouchSL, SCLPC++, and Ultimate Launch. Can't go wrong with that combination.

Now all I need is a visual task switching app for the UpDown gesture......


----------



## mugglesquop (Feb 27, 2008)

ICP-Fan said:


> The 'Now' screen is great but, I cant get it to replace the today screen. The tabs are cool, but not as nice as Ultimate Launch or even HTC Home. I guess it's just preference, I don't like the GUI.
> 
> I'm going back to FTouchSL, SCLPC++, and Ultimate Launch. Can't go wrong with that combination.
> 
> Now all I need is a visual task switching app for the UpDown gesture......

Click to collapse



look at post #67



> this is not the today screen its the "spb now" screen. You can activate it automatically on wakeup not on today.
> 
> As you can see in your screenshot, to the lower left there is a close button. On today there would be now 'close'

Click to collapse


----------



## calvin42 (Feb 27, 2008)

@ICP-Fan
for task switching app, search for PHM-Task Switch

I have assigned it to left->right 
http://www.phm.lu/Products/PocketPC/Keys/


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

calvin42 said:


> this is not the today screen its the "spb now" screen. You can activate it automatically on wakeup not on today.
> 
> As you can see in your screenshot, to the lower left there is a close button. On today there would be now 'close'

Click to collapse




That is NOT the sbc now screen..That is the main screen which looks like the now screen I admit but that is the main screen.

If I swipe my finger then programs is the next screen like below..

I want this app to always be my today screen I really don't see the point in this app if it isn't.


----------



## john_locke (Feb 27, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> I want this app to always be my today screen I really don't see the point in this app if it isn't.

Click to collapse



right man, the "normal" today screen from SPBMS 2.0 is usual stuff. The "NOW"-Screen must stay always infront where you can switch to your normal today screen if wished or replace it, best would be option to choose.


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

So the NOW screen is the today screen? Gee I mean I hate to be stupid but either I'm not explaining myself right or SPB names there stuff weird..

The app has 3 screens. A main/programs/photo dialer correct? I mean I can swipe my finger and switch between those 3 screens. 

I want this entire section to be my today screen like Ultimate Launcher and other apps like this. The way its set now if I close a app or something it goes to my regular today screen and I have to launch spb menu to get the main screen back.

I want this app on all the time is that strange or something? I can't believe I'm alone on this. I mean why have this app along with a today screen it makes no sense.


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

The damn thing *raped *my battery like the Juggernaut! Hot ddaaayyumm!


----------



## john_locke (Feb 27, 2008)

i don't even have my softkeys visible on today screen, so no chance to switch to "NOW"-Screen. Have to go to standby to see the now-screen again. Kinda sucky. 

And can i customize the buttons from the Now-screen? If i go to camera, he shows me my pictures.


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0*

For those who may have missed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=372693


Its a nice app I like it but I can't get it to replace my today screen like with Ultimate Launcher so if that isn't a option theres no way this will replace UL.

I also really like the photo dialer tab and the fact that when you click on a photo it takes you to a screen where you can pick either their work/cell/SMS etc.


----------



## neilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Interesting, seems like a cool program.


----------



## Inclement_Death (Feb 27, 2008)

calvin42 said:


> @ICP-Fan
> for task switching app, search for PHM-Task Switch
> 
> I have assigned it to left->right
> http://www.phm.lu/Products/PocketPC/Keys/

Click to collapse



Looking for something closer to the UpDown gesture in Mobile Shell 2.0. I found Dynamo 2, but it looks like it was abandoned.

I guess I'll be using that Win Mobile 6 SDK after all.


----------



## gt500 (Feb 27, 2008)

john_locke said:


> i don't even have my softkeys visible on today screen, so no chance to switch to "NOW"-Screen. Have to go to standby to see the now-screen again. Kinda sucky.
> 
> And can i customize the buttons from the Now-screen? If i go to camera, he shows me my pictures.

Click to collapse



to go to now screen you have to slide your finger from the top screen to down and it will appear the 3 sides of applications of mobile shell so you can choose what you want


----------



## calash (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the look of it, with the animations and the layout.  Not sure I like the way they did the menu now.  Before it had the Start button in the center to get the most recently activated programs.  I would like that type of layout as an option.

Going to play with it a bit and see what some tweaking can get done


----------



## Kasush (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> The damn thing *raped *my battery like the Juggernaut! Hot ddaaayyumm!

Click to collapse



I have to agree, I just used 11% battery in 1.5 hours and the phone was in standby mode. I like the looks of the now screen, but this software will be coming off tonight.


----------



## KamaL (Feb 27, 2008)

I still prefer UltimateLaunch over this, much more customization.

Will wait for full release


----------



## dschoenike (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, nice program, but not worth sacrificing the battery life.


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

very spiffy... i haven't seen anything that looks this good on mobile device yet... 

i hope you guys are wrong and it doesn't actually suck battery as bad as you're saying.. my battery already suffers as it is... most days i cant get through a whole day on a full charge


----------



## john_locke (Feb 27, 2008)

o.k. with the finger gesture in the taskbar....that worked. 

Now i have Ultimatelaunch with HTC Home and if i tap down from the taskbar the "Now"-Screen shows up  The same to go back. The "normal today" screen with the 4 tabs is not shown in today screen. 

That's how it should go and it goes like this (so far)


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 27, 2008)

I might just keep it and disable everything and just use some of the today plugins for Ultimate Launch..


----------



## hays (Feb 27, 2008)

SPB's website is down at the moment - either loads of people looking or they are "Updating" it


----------



## john_locke (Feb 27, 2008)

However, with this tool HTC Home gets useless imho. 

But still don't know how to customize the buttons. Played so much now that i don't know if the battery issue is a common problem with MS2.0. Let's see........


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

hays said:


> SPB's website is down at the moment - either loads of people looking or they are "Updating" it

Click to collapse



I know which one I am rooting for!!!!!


----------



## Oskala (Feb 27, 2008)

this is not that bad for my hermes battery life. i had 70 percent left when i started playing around with it, and 1,5 hours later i have 60 percent left.


----------



## bridic (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are using MS 2.0 for 1.5 hours straight I can understand why their is battery drain.

Once the newness is gone, you will not use that much battery.


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

john_locke said:


> But still don't know how to customize the buttons. ...

Click to collapse



customize what buttons?  the pinned apps?


more i play more i likey... ill be buying this.. hope they release it before the 15 days is up... i dont like their upgrade policy if u buy it and they release new full version within 90 days u get 50% off... if i bought 1.5 and 2.0 came out a week later id be p'd... and i almost bought 1.5 the other day... decided to scrap it tho because it wasn't anything too too special... 2.0 is def a fresh new look for the mobile device in general... very slick animations and took an already awesome app and just fine-tuned it to visual bliss.


----------



## hays (Feb 27, 2008)

website back up - no update to shell - still v1.5


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just had a thought (I know....shocking)...what is the memory footprint of this version in comparison to the older versions, or PocketPlus? I know being a pre-release there is nothing set in stone here, but a general idea would be nice!!


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> I just had a thought (I know....shocking)...what is the memory footprint of this version in comparison to the older versions, or PocketPlus? I know being a pre-release there is nothing set in stone here, but a general idea would be nice!!

Click to collapse



not sure what you're asking about specifically but in task mgr it's taking abt 1-1.5mb.... which is basically what 1.5 was taking too... that's the main reason I decided to kick the old version but honestly, with this version you really have no reason to even need to use the today screen anymore.. u can just strip it down just navigate through this thing instead.

only thing they're missing in this new release is a page to see what's currently running and manage memory... if they had that id kick quickmenu too


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well...if the memory isn't that different, and it includes enough features to kick PocketPlus, then it is a BIG improvement for me.

The thing I would hesitate at though is I don't want to replace my Today screen, and I haven't seen many screen shots to tell if it does or not. I need my Today apps, and don't want to lose what info I can see right away on it.


----------



## ajk511 (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone figure out how to get to the rest of the menu's? like messaging/my menu. the app screen only shows 6 of the menus and i'm not seeing anything to scroll down and see the rest.


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

*This is what Iv'e done....*

As some people including myself wanted Spb Mobile Shell to take over the today screen so this is what i have done so far:
_1.) I copied "MobileShell" application from \Program Files\Spb Mobile Shell, and
2.) created a shortcut in \windows\StartUp, then
3.) Performed a Soft reset._
Now the Mobile Shell Application screen auto loads (pictured below) after the soft reset. The only problem is, if you close Mobile Shell, you have to use the soft key or finger gestures to re-open. 
I would like the Calender screen to auto open but haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

ajk511 said:


> anyone figure out how to get to the rest of the menu's? like messaging/my menu. the app screen only shows 6 of the menus and i'm not seeing anything to scroll down and see the rest.

Click to collapse



wow i was too mesmerized to even notice that!  and for sure if you go into the menu customizer u see more selected but anything lower than 6 doesn't show up... u can some up but it knocks off all the others... seems weird if that's intended to only allow 6 why they would let u click more than 6?


----------



## shirreer (Feb 27, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 (Release Candidate)*

Dear all, 

A modest gift I throw your way solely for your amusement. This is a BETA release candidate (Yes, BETA; No, NOT WAREZ). It is fully functional, quite stable, and VERY enjoyable. There is no support information at SPB's website, nor is it actually available YET. This is a full, 15-days *TRIAL* (but damn its worth downloading if you ask me).

After installing, launch the UI from the right softkey (yes, on today screen), then use gestures to navigate the menus. More, hold+slide down the Start Button on the screen (don't release) and see for yourself. Awesome, yes?

Kindly, don't refer to me for any assistance as I sincerely am incapable of providing it - I give you this AS IS. Do, however, remember to see the HELP FILE which will provide you with all the insight you need.

*Reminder: Please, refrain from posting any serials; I know you mean only kindness. However, it is our privilige to be part of this community, which, entails that we adhere to the rules of the forum; Not because we're scared of being banned from participating (the ultimate result), but 'cause we care about the continuity of this forum which we unknowingly expose to complaints & lawsuits everytime we post illegal software. XDA-Developers is a clean, innovative, professional environment that does not endorse WAREZ... It does endorse having safe fun though.* So, let's remind each other to keep it clean & simple. 

I.

P.S. I unfortunately failed - everal times- to upload the cab file here, so here is a LINK. We'd be much obliged if someone could kindly upload it here so people without access to RapidShare -like me- can enjoy it.

Ok, I uploaded the cab to 4Shared:
HERE ---> http://www.4shared.com/file/39127577/b148b9b6/SpbMobileShell.html


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> I would like the Calender screen to auto open but haven't figured that one out yet.

Click to collapse



One of the default settings is "Show the Now Screen when device wakes up" in the mobile shell settings... that pretty much ensures you will always get back to mobile shell every time u click wakeup... now screen is actually a lot more useful than previous versions too... before i had this option turned off but i like the additional weather views and phone profiles you can do on this now so it's def a good option to have checked.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK...on top of dying to see what this looks like in 240x240, mchapman007....can you post a pic of this app closed? I want to see how a Today screen can look with the new version installed!!


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> One of the default settings is "Show the Now Screen when device wakes up" in the mobile shell settings... that pretty much ensures you will always get back to mobile shell every time u click wakeup... now screen is actually a lot more useful than previous versions too... before i had this option turned off but i like the additional weather views and phone profiles you can do on this now so it's def a good option to have checked.

Click to collapse



Yes, I could just be spinning my tires on this.....


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> OK...on top of dying to see what this looks like in 240x240, mchapman007....can you post a pic of this app closed? I want to see how a Today screen can look with the new version installed!!

Click to collapse



I will post a screen shot of my normal today screen with Spb MS shortly but lunch is being served and I must attend... Back soon...


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK!!! I can accept you have to eat!!!! LOL

Thanks though, I am really nearing the point of doing a backup, and hard reset, and installing this later to see what I can do with it!!!


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

I noticed in settings there is a gesture for "More/Back" but I haven't figured that one out yet.. maybe that is the key to seeing the rest of menu groups... anyone know this gesture?


----------



## chinmayfun (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey ppl please come up with the full version cant wait ne longer


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

chinmayfun said:


> Hey ppl please come up with the full version cant wait ne longer

Click to collapse



That is totally in the hands of SPB, nothing can be done with that until they deem it ready for release.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone noticed that it only installs to the device's memory..??


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

*My Today Screen w/ MS*

Ok, this is my today screen with Spb Mobile Shell. Apps are as follows:

1.) Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 (looks like 1.5 till you use it)
2.) Spb Phone Suite
3.) Spb Diary

2nd tab in MS is Spb Time
3rd tab is Spb weather and
4th tab is Spb Insight

The second screen shot is using the finger gesture to open the three Spb MS screens.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

papajohn said:


> Anyone noticed that it only installs to the device's memory..??

Click to collapse



It is supposed to for stability, being a Today screen app, you don't want it on a memory card.

(trust me....freeze central)


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 27, 2008)

papajohn said:


> Anyone noticed that it only installs to the device's memory..??

Click to collapse



should never put apps like this on a storage card!!!  that's a nono!

nothing on today screen should go to storage card


----------



## shirreer (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh... this thing is so sophisticated & customizable, me thinks it will more than likely replace our favorate HTC Cube, HTC Home, Ultimate Laucher, rlToday, etc...


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> should never put apps like this on a storage card!!!  that's a nono!
> 
> nothing on today screen should go to storage card

Click to collapse



I have to disagree. everything on my today screen other than Mobileshell is loaded on my memory card and have not suffered any problems thus far. Could be your particular device!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007....thanks a lot, I am sooooo close to using this now instead of waiting. I notice in onr of the SPB screens in pic 2 it looks like a pic speed-dial screen.....is this through PhoneSuite, or separate? I use PhoneAlarm now, and love the look, so I would rather not switch back to PhoneSuite.

Thanks


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> mchapman007....thanks a lot, I am sooooo close to using this now instead of waiting. I notice in onr of the SPB screens in pic 2 it looks like a pic speed-dial screen.....is this through PhoneSuite, or separate? I use PhoneAlarm now, and love the look, so I would rather not switch back to PhoneSuite.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



All part of Mobile Shell. I'm loving this so much I can't get any work done. (On part of my Boss is out of town......)


----------



## copland (Feb 27, 2008)

Argh...was looking for this last night and now that I'm at work, I'm blocked from all the file sharing sites.  I hate websense!


----------



## Carty (Feb 27, 2008)

Totally agree. Right now SPB hasn't planned to release it for the public yet as they were expecting to sell it off as bigger cakes to OEMs like HTC. If they haven't bought during WMC, then they probably have to release it for sale on public 

Regards,
Carty..


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> All part of Mobile Shell. I'm loving this so much I can't get any work done. (On part of my Boss is out of town......)

Click to collapse



I'm with ya there...all last week was like that for me!!!!! LOL

Thanks for the info, I am getting very excited about this app!!!


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

I made this AVI of Mobile Shell in motion. not the best quality but should get some idea of how it works so far.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually I think the quality is better than the SPB press release one!! Thanks, it looks quite interesting, I am really torn between trying it, or waiting until I know I won't have a time period between the trial running out, and a formal release so I can register it.


----------



## KamaL (Feb 27, 2008)

I personally suggest all of you trying UltimateLauncher. It's extremely customizable.

Here is my current today screen:


----------



## antnee (Feb 27, 2008)

copland said:


> Argh...was looking for this last night and now that I'm at work, I'm blocked from all the file sharing sites.  I hate websense!

Click to collapse



ha we have it too...i just ended up unblocking my ip


----------



## davehutch (Feb 27, 2008)

*Any screenshots?*

Stable, definitely?


----------



## 1voud (Feb 27, 2008)

is this free?


----------



## aVoKaDo-MaN (Feb 27, 2008)

some1 got serial?


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

Tranman79 said:


> Well, how about for those people who already have Mobile Shell 1.5 already installed?  Can you then upgrade by using the 2.0 .cab?

Click to collapse



YES. During the installation of the 2.0 .cab it will inform you that the previous version will be removed first.


----------



## Guilf (Feb 27, 2008)

KamaL said:


> I personally suggest all of you trying UltimateLauncher. It's extremely customizable.

Click to collapse



UL is the greatest.  Tried SPB Mobile 2.0 today and have already gone back to UltimateLaunch.


----------



## copperhead (Feb 27, 2008)

Free !! No Not really it ask's for a serial number and if not entered you got 15 days to try 
But i do like it sofar


----------



## shirreer (Feb 27, 2008)

Well.. its an intelligent & fashionable piece of software, that is, it integrates well with both HTC's new TOUCH line, and "MS-HTC" strategy as a whole. I tell you, Apple has caused too much turbulence with their damned iPhone, and this TOUCHy feely sensation has become THE sole driving trend in the market.

But, while waiting for Microsoft to produce a platform that caters to both business & entertainment demands thus enabling the howling multitudes of H/W vendors under its wing to compete with Apple & their iPhonic facade, S/W vendors like SPB with products that appeal to our sophisticated sensibilities have a real opportunity, I tell ya. In fact, HTC, Microsoft, and their enterage would soon wilt & perish -look at the continually receding market shares- if they don't freshen up and move after SW vendors that understand the game play decide to NOW instead of 2010 (wm7).
Mr. Carty...I do run on at the risk of losing my manners, but you seem to've hit a nerve. well..apologies!


----------



## afdg (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Is there any mention of square screen (240x240) compatibility?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It works just fine on my Treo 700WX:


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stil rapes the battery like a ***** tought lol


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

afdg...thanks a lot, it looks pretty sweet!! Onw little question...that bottom bar...is that a constant? Will it take up space on my Today screen, or does it only show when your in a MobileShell app?

Again...thanks...great pics!!!!


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> Stil rapes the battery like a ***** tought lol

Click to collapse



What device are you using? I have the Cingular 8525 and have not seen any battery drain other than normal.


----------



## dawkness (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> afdg...thanks a lot, it looks pretty sweet!! Onw little question...that bottom bar...is that a constant? Will it take up space on my Today screen, or does it only show when your in a MobileShell app?
> 
> Again...thanks...great pics!!!!

Click to collapse



The bottom bars only show on the now screen.  That is where the animation takes place.  Dope app.


----------



## 1voud (Feb 27, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Free !! No Not really it ask's for a serial number and if not entered you got 15 days to try
> But i do like it sofar

Click to collapse



hm installed it and it doesn't asked me for a serial


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

OK...it is official....you guys have strong-armed (didn't take much....trust me) me into doing a backup of my device, and starting from scratch with this as the foundation!! I will more than likely be at my computer all night, but I am very curious now!!!!!


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> What device are you using? I have the

Click to collapse


*X-tel ONE PDA*


mchapman007 said:


> and have not seen any battery drain other than normal.

Click to collapse


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

first and foremost (imho) ppl need to stop asking for serials/cracks.  I don't speak for xda but I'm almost certain that its not that xda-developers.com doesn't support this kind of activity but they are *AGAINST* this kind of activity. THIS was the first topic on the home page for longer than I can remember. Personally, I've gotten so much from this site that I wouldn't jepordize it by posting things of that nature. Not to mention, I myself have spent $20 on dumber and less useful things so I don't see how forking it over for something I really want and can use would be such a financial burden. 

That being said, I've been waiting for this app since I 1st heard of its release. Love the GUI, but from the initial VIDEO I saw I expected it to be more similar to touchFlo (the whole cube effect). Still love it! Dying for the "actual" release. Hope they release a user manual with it because I've tried some of the gestures mentioned in this thread and they don't seem to work for me. I also don't know how to customize it or  really tweak the settings. 1 thing that really pops about this app is how it intergrates all of my spb apps (time, weather & phone suite [I haven't installed P+ over this MS2 yet or diary so I can't speak on them] does not appear to intergrate w/ backup) on the "Now" screen and adds new interfaces for each of them within MS2. Well, that's my take so far. Once again, props to gt500, MrDSL and everyone that uploaded the files for us!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

g0dZpr1z0n3r I agree with you, I have just been ignoring those requests for one good reason If anyone were to post one, this thread would be locked tighter thana drum!!!! 

But.....that being said, you do make me think....enough requests like that, and a moderator will (rightfully) either ban people, or (more likely) lock this thread, and I really don't want that, the info in here has been fantastic!!!! I think we will know more about this app that SPB will have on their site by the time it is released!!!! LOL


----------



## Gazoran (Feb 27, 2008)

shirreer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A modest gift I throw your way solely for your amusement. This is a BETA release candidate (Yes, BETA; No, NOT WAREZ). It is fully functional, quite stable, and VERY enjoyable. There is no support information at SPB's website, nor is it actually available YET.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot dear friend.  

*Mod Edit: DO NOT post warez links in this forum. strike 1*


----------



## papajohn (Feb 27, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> should never put apps like this on a storage card!!!  that's a nono!
> 
> nothing on today screen should go to storage card

Click to collapse



I totally disagree, on the contrary it provides extra security because when something goes wrong you can still remove the SD and the device will boot normally (this has saved me a lot! )!

Anyway, now I noticed that it hasn't integrated with Spb Weather and my device now actually has 2 different weather programs... With Spb Phone Plus everything is OK though.


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> g0dZpr1z0n3r I agree with you, I have just been ignoring those requests for one good reason If anyone were to post one, this thread would be locked tighter thana drum!!!!
> 
> But.....that being said, you do make me think....enough requests like that, and a moderator will (rightfully) either ban people, or (more likely) lock this thread, and I really don't want that, the info in here has been fantastic!!!! I think we will know more about this app that SPB will have on their site by the time it is released!!!! LOL

Click to collapse



[email protected] than spb! for real tho, requests and posts relating to warez is only making it hot for the forum. A lot of us know that the content in this forum has been challenged, questioned and even taken down (even tho they can't _*really*_ stop us) against all of our wishes and another strike against us could prove to be devestating. IDK...maybe I'm overreacting. I'm saying tho.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 27, 2008)

g0dZpr1z0n3r said:


> IDK...maybe I'm overreacting. I'm saying tho.

Click to collapse




Never hurts to speak your mind (well.......)!!!


----------



## davehutch (Feb 27, 2008)

*Help file?*

Can't find one, otherwise, it's working well


----------



## Tureluur (Feb 27, 2008)

*Awesome*

Man, was I waiting for this one!
Superb! Thank you so much!

Watch here for a little video demo:
http://www.allaboutphones.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2046


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Never hurts to speak your mind (well.......)!!!

Click to collapse



Thats why my Boss is in Costa Rica and not me.........


----------



## copperhead (Feb 27, 2008)

1voud said:


> hm installed it and it doesn't asked me for a serial

Click to collapse




Somehow i did get a popup could be i pressed something myself .
But when you go to tools when the shell started (swiss pocket knive)
you see register it tell me i got 15 days !


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Latest Post from Spb forum*

This is good news.......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_ "Posted: 27 Feb 2008 22:19    Post subject:   

Also, please keep in mind, the link contained a beta version, a rather old beta, in fact. As always, the actual release will both, not have the bugs that a beta may have, nor will it always be the same. Please enjoy it if you have it, and / or , when it comes out purchase your own copy, and watch as it evolves even more than it has since 1.5. Give feedback, ask questions, and lastly, customize, and explore. 
I simply can't wait for the amount of feedback we will see when Spb does have this released. It will be fabulous.
_________________
-PocketPcUser05 
Product Co-Manager of Spb Lighthouse 
Andrew, "_--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

papajohn said:


> Anyway, now I noticed that it hasn't integrated with Spb Weather...

Click to collapse



Spb Weather Intergrated fine with my MS2 install. 

Left=Now Screen w/ Spb weather indicated
Right=Result of when I click/touch the indicated weather icon on Left

BTW, Spb Weather was allready installed prior to MS2 install. That might be the difference.


----------



## azzambm (Feb 27, 2008)

_Deleted ...._


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> This is good news.......
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _ "Posted: 27 Feb 2008 22:19    Post subject:
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a pretty good response. LOL. I like the way they handled that.

HERE'S the thread if any1 cares to read thru.


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> What device are you using? I have the Cingular 8525 and have not seen any battery drain other than normal.

Click to collapse



HTC P3600 (1500mha bat)


----------



## Ghostrider (Feb 27, 2008)

I found some thing Intresting on the Net 

*SPB.Mobile.Shell.v2.0.XScale.WM5.WM6*

http://rapidshare.com/files/95467331/SpbMobileShell2.cab


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

MAK11 said:


> HTC P3600 (1500mha bat)

Click to collapse



I believe the 8525 has the same specs. must be other factors draining ur battery.


----------



## 1voud (Feb 27, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Somehow i did get a popup could be i pressed something myself .
> But when you go to tools when the shell started (swiss pocket knive)
> you see register it tell me i got 15 days !

Click to collapse



yup see it now, hm so there is no point of buying it now, because you accually buy the 1.5 version? Or it doesn't matter?


----------



## mario23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...I'm tempted but probably just a buggy beta 
Have you tried it????


----------



## fitret (Feb 27, 2008)

This is sweet!  I was using PointUI, but it appears to have a memory leak so I think I'll be switching over to SBP for awhile.

On the contact screen, it appears to be listing my last calls - is there any way I 
can set that to a static list of 15 friends?


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 27, 2008)

fitret said:


> This is sweet!  I was using PointUI, but it appears to have a memory leak so I think I'll be switching over to SBP for awhile.
> 
> On the contact screen, it appears to be listing my last calls - is there any way I
> can set that to a static list of 15 friends?

Click to collapse



Not sure how much control you have over that screen in this particular "beta" version, but if you tap and hold it brings up a sub-menu with options:
>Pin
>Add
>Spb Contacts
>Edit
>Remove
Apparently you cannot "Pin" an entry that's not stored to your contacts. Hopefully the official release will be more customizable.

I just noticed that if you have Spb Phone Suite, the photo contacts you have in phone suite appear at the bottom of the list and you cannot "Pin" those contacts as the option is greyed out so I'm assuming they're pinned by default.


----------



## Rewind (Feb 27, 2008)

haha I already got it 
I love newsservers


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

fitret said:


> This is sweet!  I was using PointUI, but it appears to have a memory leak so I think I'll be switching over to SBP for awhile.
> 
> On the contact screen, it appears to be listing my last calls - is there any way I
> can set that to a static list of 15 friends?

Click to collapse



Long press on a contact and choose *pin*


----------



## mario23 (Feb 27, 2008)

So hows it running???
Good enough to hard reset mine and start over??????


----------



## Rewind (Feb 27, 2008)

give me a minute... haha not enough memory :S 
my windows folder is 90 mb:S


----------



## Rewind (Feb 27, 2008)

aahh I see it is also possible to download it here.. 
http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?p=1847290#post1847290


----------



## Gazoran (Feb 28, 2008)

SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 (Release Candidate) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear all, 

A modest gift I throw your way solely for your amusement. This is a BETA release candidate (Yes, BETA; No, NOT WAREZ). It is fully functional, quite stable, and VERY enjoyable. There is no support information at SPB's website, nor is it actually available YET.

After installing, launch the UI from the right softkey (yes, on today screen), then use gestures to navigate the menus. More, hold+slide down the Start Button on the screen (don't release) and see for yourself. Awesome, yes?

Kindly, don't refer to me for any assistance as I sincerely am incapable of providing it - I give you this AS IS. Do, however, remember to see the HELP FILE which will provide you with all the insight you need.

I.

P.S. I unfortunately failed - everal times- to upload the cab file here, so here is a LINK. We'd be much obliged if someone could kindly upload it here so people without access to RapidShare -like me- can enjoy it.

Ok, I uploaded the cab to 4Shared:
HERE ---> http://www.4shared.com/file/39127577...bileShell.html


Also link above!

Thanks to Dear friend, shirreer


----------



## Rewind (Feb 28, 2008)

wooo looks cool

only usses 3 mb


----------



## FSB (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm using a different weather script with SPB weather for AUS, weatherzone.com.au
I could not get the two weathers to be the same, the one on the now screen must use a default.


----------



## blankd3ckskat3r (Feb 28, 2008)

i got a working keygen and serials


----------



## fitret (Feb 28, 2008)

g0dZpr1z0n3r said:


> Not sure how much control you have over that screen in this particular "beta" version, but if you tap and hold it brings up a sub-menu with options:
> >Pin
> >Add
> >Spb Contacts
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome - is there any way to reorder these contacts, or should I just play around with calling people in order to get them in the order I want?


----------



## Gazoran (Feb 28, 2008)

Tureluur said:


> Man, was I waiting for this one!
> Superb! Thank you so much!
> 
> Watch here for a little video demo:
> http://www.allaboutphones.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2046

Click to collapse



Please return to page #1 and get it with S/N. Install cab file and enjoy.


----------



## njakobs (Feb 28, 2008)

fitret said:


> Awesome - is there any way to reorder these contacts, or should I just play around with calling people in order to get them in the order I want?

Click to collapse



Just tap and hold on the location you want, select add contact, pick the contact you want and wola. Oh yeah then tap and hold again and select pin


----------



## MCanuck (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  I can't wait for it to be released.  This is one app that I'm definitely going to be purchasing.


----------



## 98classic (Feb 28, 2008)

i'll stick to 1.5 the only thing i use mobile shell for is browsing through my programs, other than that its useless. well. if there was a big digital clock plug in i would drop htc home and use this just because i can load more contacts on the contact page. but till that day. 1.5 seems to do the job


----------



## diomark (Feb 28, 2008)

OK - maybe I'm missing something - but there's still no automatic screen lock????

Also would it kill them to have a today-screen shortcut? 

Does anyone know of a small utility (that can be pinned under programs) that will take me to the today screen?

cheers,
-mark


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Possible Release Date for Spb Mobile Shell......*

This was posted on the Spb forum website.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Current banner ad on PocketPC Thoughts website: *(See thumbnail of banner)*

So I guess now we know._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I have confirmed this by going to PocketPC Thoughts website and refreshed the page till this banner showed up. Now what actually happens on March 4th 2008 is up to Spb........


----------



## jareth (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait, this is the biggest thing I have seen in ages for my PPC!!!!


----------



## !Kernel Panic! (Feb 28, 2008)

love this app...but just a quick question...in the sample vid from MWC '08 the presenter shows the "Cube" animation but all I find in the SPB shell settings on the animation tab is:
Sweep
Sliding
Folding

So my question would be is the Cube animation available for download as a separate add-on or will that be in the final release of SPB Shell 2.0?  
Much Appreciated on any help given.


----------



## lepsyfou (Feb 28, 2008)

How to change the place of mobile spb shell in the screen today because I would like to first batterystatus(clock) I know it must change in the registers but I do not know or, thank you for your response

french:


comment changer la place de spb mobile shell dans le today screen car je souhaiterais mettre l'horloge batterystatus en premier je sais qu'il faut changer dans les registres mais je ne sais pas ou, merci pour vos réponsés


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

!Kernel Panic! said:


> love this app...but just a quick question...in the sample vid from MWC '08 the presenter shows the "Cube" animation but all I find in the SPB shell settings on the animation tab is:
> Sweep
> Sliding
> Folding
> ...

Click to collapse



It has cube Go to now screen and swipe side ways either direction. BOO


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

gt500 said:


> to go to now screen you have to slide your finger from the top screen to down and it will appear the 3 sides of applications of mobile shell so you can choose what you want

Click to collapse



I can't get this to work.  Am I doing something wrong?  I watched the video when he did it from the SMS screen and it is so cool.  My device does not respond at all to the up/down gesture from any screen.  

HELP!


----------



## coldsweat (Feb 28, 2008)

wow, they've gone big since their last version...


see ya later PointUI


----------



## nKiwan (Feb 28, 2008)

Gazoran said:


> Ok, I uploaded the cab to 4Shared:
> HERE ---> http://www.4shared.com/file/39127577...bileShell.html
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



link's dead.


----------



## lunarken (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks.. its nice and stable. but too bad 15 days only...


----------



## steveo4sho (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> I can't get this to work.  Am I doing something wrong?  I watched the video when he did it from the SMS screen and it is so cool.  My device does not respond at all to the up/down gesture from any screen.
> 
> HELP!

Click to collapse



got it to work on the today screen ...from left top corner press and scroll and hold down then the three cubes pop up


----------



## Goatmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

*Anyone try SPB Mobile shell*

I tried SPB mobile shell 1.5 in 96 DPI and it just freezes whenever my Athena starts. The only solution I found was to remove the sim card and uninstall mobile shell. 

Version 2.0 alpha/beta is floating around here and I tried that today. Still 96 DPI on the 3.0 rom and it runs without freezing my Athena. However the tab images are missing and in the settings the list of tabs is empty. I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same problems?


----------



## indiana77 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi!!

Thx for the news.

Could we change icons on the today plugin?


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys! I've the full version of it currently running on my htc prophet(with WM6). Its not RC or beta.  Its v2.0.0 build 3267

I'll be putting a review of it on my website ASA SPB mobile shell is officially launched


----------



## gladwin (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> It has cube Go to now screen and swipe side ways either direction. BOO

Click to collapse



can't find the cube animation either


----------



## vlad48 (Feb 28, 2008)

coldsweat said:


> wow, they've gone big since their last version...
> see ya later PointUI

Click to collapse



Yeah, really big... 6hr standby with 2.0 drains battery more on about 10% than the old one 1.5 for the same time. (XDA Flame, 6hrs standby on 1.5 battery from 100% to 60%, now with 2.0 it is 50%)  SPB poducts ...


----------



## Oskala (Feb 28, 2008)

vlad48 said:


> Yeah, really big... 6hr standby with 2.0 drains battery more on about 10% than the old one 1.5 for the same time. (XDA Flame, 6hrs standby on 1.5 battery from 100% to 60%, now with 2.0 it is 50%)  SPB poducts ...

Click to collapse




12 hours standby with my hermes. it dropped from 100% to 90%


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 28, 2008)

@chinmayfun: Please remove the link. You arent allowed to post warez links


----------



## njakobs (Feb 28, 2008)

I just love this app. I have nuked all my old today plugins. All I need is this. One or two touches at the very most and I have everything at my finger tips. Now I just have a picture of my girlfriend as my today page 

Only thing that needs fixing for the final release is a better way to lock/unlock.

Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Flipside (Feb 28, 2008)

This is awesome, thx a million guys


----------



## tsadek (Feb 28, 2008)

blankd3ckskat3r said:


> i got a working keygen and serials

Click to collapse



Excuse me but where are the mods?

The ONLY way for us as a community to survive is to stamp out this crap and other such posts before it.

Posts like this should be deleted and users banned without warning as soon as they appear. This isnt the worst post but it is the last of a series of posts asking for/advertising the existence of serials/warez.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 28, 2008)

*Anybody figured out...*

...how to get to the other two menu items (the ones like "My Menu", Settings etc).
Only 6 of the 8 show now


----------



## gt500 (Feb 28, 2008)

tsadek said:


> Excuse me but where are the mods?
> 
> The ONLY way for us as a community to survive is to stamp out this crap and other such posts before it.
> 
> Posts like this should be deleted and users banned without warning as soon as they appear. This isnt the worst post but it is the last of a series of posts asking for/advertising the existence of serials/warez.

Click to collapse



you are totally right tsadek
i open this thread only for users test this trial version, and who likes this software may buy it


----------



## Ghostrider (Feb 28, 2008)

kdskamal said:


> Hi guys! I've the full version of it currently running on my htc prophet(with WM6). Its not RC or beta.  Its v2.0.0 build 3267
> 
> I'll be putting a review of it on my website ASA SPB mobile shell is officially launched

Click to collapse



My version is 2.0.0, Build 3258

and is runing nicely at the moment


----------



## john_locke (Feb 28, 2008)

Can confirm the high battery drain. 

25% over 8 hours standby thats over 4-5x more as without MS2.0


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 28, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> My version is 2.0.0, Build 3258
> 
> and is runing nicely at the moment

Click to collapse



That wont be an official version for sure. 3267 will be official one


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 28, 2008)

!Kernel Panic! said:


> love this app...but just a quick question...in the sample vid from MWC '08 the presenter shows the "Cube" animation but all I find in the SPB shell settings on the animation tab is:
> Sweep
> Sliding
> Folding
> ...

Click to collapse



the final release will have..
sweeping
sliding
folding
revolving
flipping


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

kdskamal said:


> the final release will have..
> sweeping
> sliding
> folding
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that now maybe becaus I have a Sprint Touch. If you go to program section and swipe from right to left it changes pages. BOO


----------



## gladwin (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> I have that now maybe becaus I have a Sprint Touch. If you go to program section and swipe from right to left it changes pages. BOO

Click to collapse



just curious, are you using same trial cab file as the OP posted? would like to have those animations on my kaiser too


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

gladwin said:


> just curious, are you using same trial cab file as the OP posted? would like to have those animations on my kaiser too

Click to collapse



I actually downloaded mine from Spb site yesterday before it got pulled. But I believe it was somebody frrom this post that posted it on SPB's site. BOO


----------



## lepsyfou (Feb 28, 2008)

lepsyfou said:


> How to change the place of mobile spb shell in the screen today because I would like to first batterystatus(clock) I know it must change in the registers but I do not know or, thank you for your response
> 
> french:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





upppppp  thanks you


----------



## tugboat (Feb 28, 2008)

blankd3ckskat3r said:


> i got a working keygen and serials

Click to collapse



Very sad indeed....!!!!  Developers spend a lot of time developing and testing software what incentive do they have to continue doing this if people STEAL the software. 

If you love the software PAY for it!

I thought this site was for developing, discussing and creating better software not ripping it off.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Very sad indeed....!!!!  Developers spend a lot of time developing and testing software what incentive do they have to continue doing this if people STEAL the software.
> 
> If you love the software PAY for it!
> 
> I thought this site was for developing, discussing and creating better software not ripping it off.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't go as fas as to blame the whole site for a few peoples stupidity. Although they could remove those posts that contain such nonsense. If you want to brag about stealing go to the sites that permit it not one such as this that has no tolerence for it. Move on with your thievery and MODS erase the post of those who choose to go in the direction of theft. Thanks, BOO


----------



## gt500 (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> I wouldn't go as fas as to blame the whole site for a few peoples stupidity. Although they could remove those posts that contain such nonsense. If you want to brag about stealing go to the sites that permit it not one such as this that has no tolerence for it. Move on with your thievery and MODS erase the post of those who choose to go in the direction of theft. Thanks, BOO

Click to collapse



as i already said before, i just open this thread for users test this trial version, and who like this application must buy it.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

gt500 said:


> as i already said before, i just open this thread for users test this trial version, and who like this application must buy it.

Click to collapse



I hope you don't think i was talking about you. I appreciate the fact of getting an early trial version. Very impressed with it and can't wait to upgrade (buy) my 1.5 version. I was talking about the people with keygen's. BOO


----------



## oyegaurav83 (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, i have installed mobile shell half hour ago and had to soft reset my three times.. first two times touchscreen died but the keys were working.. next time the mobile shell setting crashed.. anyone having same problems..  
i am using htc gene.


----------



## mrvanx (Feb 28, 2008)

Gazoran said:


> Please return to page #1 and get it with S/N. Install cab file and enjoy.

Click to collapse



You have been warned... DO NOT post warez links in this forum.


----------



## lordsinasina (Feb 28, 2008)

The animation is very good and smooth , but other than that , i don't like this program..it has nothing new.the most missing thing is animation between tabs..and a better home screen.i just remove it and came back to my 3 today screen pages with ultimate launch..the first with battrystaus  , second with spb pocket plus with iphone icons..and third the weather page


----------



## maze75 (Feb 28, 2008)

*serial number*

serial number for SPB mobile shell 2.0

*Mod Edit: Posting WAREZ is not tolerated.*


----------



## oyegaurav83 (Feb 28, 2008)

maze75 said:


> serial number for SPB mobile shell 2.0

Click to collapse



wtf.. is this thread being moderated or not..


----------



## banesi (Feb 28, 2008)

what is really amazing with this software is that it only uses 1.5MB of RAM, just for comparasion, PointUI uses 4+MB 

I like it, I hoped they will include full 3G dialer and SMS/MMS/Email interface with nice touch keyboard but they're not, sadly, so I guess there is no full touch interface on horizon yet...


----------



## vijay555 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Anyone posting keygens or serials will be banned. *
Maybe permanently, depending on my time of the month.

Warez make me sad.




​
V


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

vijay555 said:


> *Anyone posting keygens or serials will be banned. *
> Maybe permanently, depending on my time of the month.
> 
> Warez make me sad.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thelink for the keygen is still there.


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

steveo4sho said:


> got it to work on the today screen ...from left top corner press and scroll and hold down then the three cubes pop up

Click to collapse



nope, doesn't work for me.  
has anyone else not been able to get the three cubes?  
i'm using niki with Niki Project ROM.


----------



## calash (Feb 28, 2008)

That's what the Report Post button is for...makes the mods jobs a bit easier 

This will be my first full day of "Normal" use.  And by Normal I mean no overuse of the animations, spending hours poking around the settings, and showing it off to my friends.  I did notice a higher battery usage yesterday, but that was due to it being new.

So far I really like it.  I used 1.5 and found the Spb Menu to be very easy to use.  Initially I did not like the updated menu with no "Start" button.  However, after using it a bit and setting some apps as pinned I am really liking the navigation.  There is a bit of a bug that prevents more than 6 menu items from being displayed (Noted earlier in the thread) however this is an early beta as noted.

I will definitely be purchasing this when it comes out.  I got 1.5 from the "Get Applications" form Verizon, so I may miss out on the discounts but I think it is worth it.


----------



## KukurikU (Feb 28, 2008)

this beta ver is working smoothly on my trinity. 
no excessive battery consumption and the memory after i exit the prog is like same as when i entered. very economical use of memory. 3 animation styles! everything is customizable and even a noub can do it!!. simple and elegant. not a single bad thing to say about this prog. too perfect to be true!? 
i think i am going to buy it...


----------



## ironman76 (Feb 28, 2008)

It´s very good, i like it! And i will buy it


----------



## cornie (Feb 28, 2008)

So is it true that only the htc touch users can benefit from the gestures?
I mean i have the touch and gestures seem to work very nice. But as I read through the comment is seems some people can't seem to get them to work.
Anybody?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

OK....I didn't go quite as far as a hard reset (still may....just to clean things up!!), but I did take out PocketPlus, and load the new MobileShell. I couldn't get the three screen preview thing to work until I logged into here and saw a few posts explaining it (thanks guys). I am liking this so far, and now I see the allure of making this a Today page replacement (not for me though). The gestures take getting used to, and I do like the menu animations (having the cube movement is kinda cool). I would request three things (at this early point in testing), (and I will post over at SPB as well) and they are:

1-the ability to set an image as a background to the MobileShell screens...this would be pretty cool!!!!

2- adding the scrolling function of PocketPlus (PIE, contacts....). This is the main thing I miss from that app)

3- a tab that allows more than the standard twelve icons allowed in the Home tab with the ability to do this by making them small icons (like PocketPlus as well).

I am sure I will think of a couple others, I will update as I do!!!

Other than that, I kinda like this version....not completely sold enough to purchase yet though!!!


----------



## !Kernel Panic! (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> I actually downloaded mine from Spb site yesterday before it got pulled. But I believe it was somebody frrom this post that posted it on SPB's site. BOO

Click to collapse



any way you could share the trial cab you DL from the site?  I and looks like a few others really want the additional animations.  
Or are the animations "Revolving" & "Flipping" only available on the Touch?

Much Appreciated...


I will be buying this when it comes out just to add...


----------



## Gazoran (Feb 28, 2008)

mrvanx said:


> You have been warned... DO NOT post warez links in this forum.

Click to collapse



Yes Sir.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

!Kernel Panic! said:


> any way you could share the trial cab you DL from the site?  I and looks like a few others really want the additional animations.
> Or are the animations "Revolving" & "Flipping" only available on the Touch?
> 
> Much Appreciated...
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to access it on rapidshare and it says it was removed because of complaints. Maybe cornie knows the one he downloaded. BOO


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> I tried to access it on rapidshare and it says it was removed because of complaints. Maybe cornie knows the one he downloaded. BOO

Click to collapse



Warning: don't even ASK for such stuff.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Warning: don't even ASK for such stuff.

Click to collapse



He wasn't asking for the keygen but the trial version I downloaded yesterday from Spb forum that was posted from a member here. I wouldn't even think of stealing this software. BOO


----------



## cornie (Feb 28, 2008)

Ummmm I don't have any more features than anybody else. Up till this point i thought the link at spb was the very same one that was posted here. 
As I think the software is the same. I mean I only have folding sweeping and sliding. 
We could compare build and version. I have version 2.0, build 3258 
And is says nothing about it being a beta in the about screen.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

cornie said:


> Ummmm I don't have any more features than anybody else. Up till this point i thought the link at spb was the very same one that was posted here.
> As I think the software is the same. I mean I only have folding sweeping and sliding.
> We could compare build and version. I have version 2.0, build 3258
> And is says nothing about it being a beta in the about screen.

Click to collapse



Same here but mine says unregistered at the bottom. BOO


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 28, 2008)

cornie said:


> So is it true that only the htc touch users can benefit from the gestures?
> I mean i have the touch and gestures seem to work very nice. But as I read through the comment is seems some people can't seem to get them to work.
> Anybody?

Click to collapse



Cingular 8525 and guestures are working just fine..... If all goes well, March 4th should be the day. (from what I gather anyway)


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Feb 28, 2008)

for those that are using the trial...do u think its worth the money for upgrading??

im currently using 1.5 and its been quite good to me so i wanted to know ur opinions if i should try it out or just stay with 1.5

TIA


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

bapssystupr3m3 said:


> for those that are using the trial...do u think its worth the money for upgrading??
> 
> im currently using 1.5 and its been quite good to me so i wanted to know ur opinions if i should try it out or just stay with 1.5
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



Not even knowing the price I would say a big fat YESSSS!


----------



## !Kernel Panic! (Feb 28, 2008)

cornie said:


> Ummmm I don't have any more features than anybody else. Up till this point i thought the link at spb was the very same one that was posted here.
> As I think the software is the same. I mean I only have folding sweeping and sliding.
> We could compare build and version. I have version 2.0, build 3258
> And is says nothing about it being a beta in the about screen.

Click to collapse



exact same Build I have and on the about screen say "unregistered" maybe if it was "Registered" would then unlock the additional animations?..just ponderin'.


----------



## nostromo76 (Feb 28, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0*

You could find this app and everything you could ever need for Windows Mobile here!

Greetings


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

!Kernel Panic! said:


> exact same Build I have and on the about screen say "unregistered" maybe if it was "Registered" would then unlock the additional animations?..just ponderin'.

Click to collapse



Mine says unregistered and animation works fine.BOO


----------



## steveo4sho (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> nope, doesn't work for me.
> has anyone else not been able to get the three cubes?
> i'm using niki with Niki Project ROM.

Click to collapse



after turning mbutton on it functions from the start logo(top left) and you just tap and scroll down then hold and the three cubes pop up..i have a t-mobile wing btw..i also have the serial so maybe that why..idk just tring to help


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 28, 2008)

!Kernel Panic! said:


> exact same Build I have and on the about screen say "unregistered" maybe if it was "Registered" would then unlock the additional animations?..just ponderin'.

Click to collapse



Read Post #142 for some interesting info coming from the Spb forum. Also post #145 has a link to the thread. They are saying this is an early beta.... (thanks g0dZpr1z0n3r for the link.....)


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

nostromo76 said:


> You could find this app and everything you could ever need for Windows Mobile can be found here
> 
> Greetings

Click to collapse



LMAO. BOO


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

steveo4sho said:


> after turning mbutton on it functions from the start logo(top left) and you just tap and scroll down then hold and the three cubes pop up..i have a t-mobile wing btw..i also have the serial so maybe that why..idk just tring to help

Click to collapse



mbutton?  what's that and where do i find it?  

i've tried to uninstall/reinstall it and it is still not working.  i think the three cube toggle is the coolest thing i saw on the video and it doesn't work!  

did you guys have to change settings?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> mbutton?  what's that and where do i find it?
> 
> i've tried to uninstall/reinstall it and it is still not working.  i think the three cube toggle is the coolest thing i saw on the video and it doesn't work!
> 
> did you guys have to change settings?

Click to collapse



Try pressing the start menu (top left corner) for a few seconds, then slide the stylus down, keeping it pressed. About half way down the screen the three mini screens should pop-up.....keep the stylus pressed...as soon as you release, they go away and you have to start over.

That should work.....good luck!!!!


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Try pressing the start menu (top left corner) for a few seconds, then slide the stylus down, keeping it pressed. About half way down the screen the three mini screens should pop-up.....keep the stylus pressed...as soon as you release, they go away and you have to start over.
> 
> That should work.....good luck!!!!

Click to collapse



got it!  didn't realize i need to press on it that long.  the guy on the video seemed to be pressing in the middle of the start bar.  does that work for you?  b/c it doesn't work for me.  

that guy did a quick down/right gesture to get to the contacts screen and down/left to get to the now screen.  i can't do down/left if i start from the start icon.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> got it!  didn't realize i need to press on it that long.  the guy on the video seemed to be pressing in the middle of the start bar.  does that work for you?  b/c it doesn't work for me.
> 
> that guy did a quick down/right gesture to get to the contacts screen and down/left to get to the now screen.  i can't do down/left if i start from the start icon.

Click to collapse



That is exactly what threw me off as well, I figured if I explained it like I did it would help. Mine won't work like you described from the vid either. There were a couple posts a few pages back that helped fill in a couple blanks for me. I am glad you go it going...is it all you hoped it would be????


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> That is exactly what threw me off as well, I figured if I explained it like I did it would help. Mine won't work like you described from the vid either. There were a couple posts a few pages back that helped fill in a couple blanks for me. I am glad you go it going...is it all you hoped it would be????

Click to collapse



it's pretty cool.  i think i'm going to use it  in conjunction with untimate launch, which is what i have right now.  i like the mobile shell interface because the buttons are bigger so more finger friendly, but ultimate launch is more customizable.  

thanks for your help!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

No prob, glad you got it. If I weren't as short on memory as I am I would give that Ultimate Launch a look-see....I have heard a LOT about it!!!


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> No prob, glad you got it. If I weren't as short on memory as I am I would give that Ultimate Launch a look-see....I have heard a LOT about it!!!

Click to collapse



trust me, it's worth a look!  just disable a few things and play with it!


----------



## nKiwan (Feb 28, 2008)

this app is great! 

However, when I was watching the video review, everytime the guy would swipe his finger across the screen it would turn like a cube to the next tab.

I currently have the spb mobile shell v2.0.0 build 3258, registered, and when I enter the animation settings, there is no option for "Cube" only Folding, Sliding or Sweeping. None of which behave like a cube. 

Did i miss something? how do I set it up like he had it?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

I may...thanks!!


----------



## illusion8088 (Feb 28, 2008)

vijay555 said:


> *Anyone posting keygens or serials will be banned. *
> Maybe permanently, depending on my time of the month.
> 
> Warez make me sad.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why maybe permanently?  These shameless fools should be banned forever!


----------



## vincemash (Feb 28, 2008)

On the today plug in I'm trying to change the icons, I select the icons I want in preferences but the changes never show up....anyone else get this to work??


----------



## vijay555 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why not permanent? Occasionally there are noobs who haven't read the rules and are more familiar with the loose standards applied at lesser forums (he says slightly tongue in cheek).

XDA devs is fairly easy going on most development stuff, but we hate piracy all round.

There is a little leeway for first time offenders or the hard of thinking. But not always.

*Winners don't do warez.*

V


----------



## Synned (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone know how to change the contacts button to open PocketCM? I'm assuming registry hack?


----------



## grahamkdt (Feb 28, 2008)

mrvanx said:


> You have been warned... DO NOT post warez links in this forum.

Click to collapse



I've heard that term before, but I still don't know what it means? What is warez?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Synned said:


> Anyone know how to change the contacts button to open PocketCM? I'm assuming registry hack?

Click to collapse



Oooooo good one, I will have to second this question!!!!


----------



## crispyj (Feb 28, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Oooooo good one, I will have to second this question!!!!

Click to collapse



+1 on this as well.

Also, has anyone had difficulty getting the weather to work from the now screen.  When I select it, it just takes me to the today screen and not the separate weather page that is supposed to open.  

I have SPB Traveller and Pocket Plus installed as well and have already tried uninstalling each of them and installing Mobile Shell first followed by the other two and I can't figure out what else needs to be done.


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there a way to get the SPB menu as part of your Today screen?  I'd like to be able to select it from the Today settings and have it as one of my tabs in Ultimate Launch.  That way, I can eliminate a lot of my other tabs.


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 28, 2008)

nKiwan said:


> this app is great!
> 
> However, when I was watching the video review, everytime the guy would swipe his finger across the screen it would turn like a cube to the next tab.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1974370&postcount=174


----------



## crispyj (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> Is there a way to get the SPB menu as part of your Today screen?  I'd like to be able to select it from the Today settings and have it as one of my tabs in Ultimate Launch.  That way, I can eliminate a lot of my other tabs.

Click to collapse




Not sure if this will accomplish what you want or not, but under Windows\Start Menu\Programs try to add SPB Menu.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

crispyj said:


> +1 on this as well.
> 
> Also, has anyone had difficulty getting the weather to work from the now screen.  When I select it, it just takes me to the today screen and not the separate weather page that is supposed to open.
> 
> I have SPB Traveller and Pocket Plus installed as well and have already tried uninstalling each of them and installing Mobile Shell first followed by the other two and I can't figure out what else needs to be done.

Click to collapse



If you go to options>weather tab and select a city from there. I have spb weather and still had to select a city from there. Wants you do that you touch weather and it changes back and forth from now and weather. You can even select a different day and it shows detail weather for that day up to 5 days I believe. BOO


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Spb Countdown........*

Click this link and all your Spb dreams may come true...................

 http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html 

This was posted on the Spb forum.. Man, I'm getting excited.........


----------



## 1fox4 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mod Edit: Posting serial codes is not tolerated. Banned.


----------



## 1fox4 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mod Edit: Posting serial codes is NOT tolerated....this user is banned permenantly.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

What is it with this thread? There we go again with warez.....come on guys!!!!


----------



## juelu (Feb 28, 2008)

Winners don't (ab)use advance review copies?!


----------



## crispyj (Feb 28, 2008)

1fox4 said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX serial mobile shell 2.0

Click to collapse



Seriously dude....WTF!!!!

DO NOT POST SERIALS ON THIS WEBSITE.  It was nice knowing you.  The mods will be banning you shortly.


----------



## ajk511 (Feb 28, 2008)

1fox4 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxx serial mobile shell 2.0

Click to collapse



is it really that hard for you to pay someone for their work? people like you are the cause of high prices. Now spb is gonna hafta rais their prices to make up for all of you stealing their product. nice job.


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 28, 2008)

ajk511 said:


> is it really that hard for you to pay someone for their work? people like you are the cause of high prices. Now spb is gonna hafta rais their prices to make up for all of you stealing their product. nice job.

Click to collapse



Edit you quote section. BOO


----------



## egzthunder1 (Feb 28, 2008)

1fox4 said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXX serial mobile shell 2.0

Click to collapse



Hey Vijay,

Care to take a look at this guy? I cannot believe that someone would be stupid enough as to post a serial after 10 or so pages of people saying how xda devs do not accept this kind of behavior (including mods)

I guess we might as well close this thread before SPB decides to slap a suit at xda-devs for doing warez.


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 28, 2008)

Reporting on the Morons (or n00bs).

For all of those who are new or who have never done it before, there is a link in the top right corner of every post that looks like a warning sign with an exclamation mark on it. This is the REPORT POST button that allows all of us to let the mods know about morons who try to ruin our forums with warez and the occasional n00b who doesn't read the rules before posting (to quote Vijay's "benefit of the doubt" post from earlier ).

If you see a post like this, be helpful and shoot over a notification to the mods that someone's breaking the rules.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> Care to take a look at this guy? I cannot believe that someone would be stupid enough as to post a serial after 10 or so pages of people saying how xda devs do not accept this kind of behavior (including mods)
> 
> I guess we might as well close this thread before SPB decides to slap a suit at xda-devs for doing warez.

Click to collapse



Thats what I'm afraid of as well!! Much like another thread that got shut down recently, it only takes one (or a few in this case) to ruin things for the rest of us.

plus....1fox4 I know for a fact developers read these forums as well (I have had very productive discussions with one from SPBH on one, and from a developer of LiveSearch in another), so don't you think that SPB would be smart enough to not only charge more, but to change how apps are purchased or activated, thereby making your hacked code a moot point?


----------



## ajk511 (Feb 28, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> Care to take a look at this guy? I cannot believe that someone would be stupid enough as to post a serial after 10 or so pages of people saying how xda devs do not accept this kind of behavior (including mods)
> 
> I guess we might as well close this thread before SPB decides to slap a suit at xda-devs for doing warez.

Click to collapse



i agree. i think what needed to be discussed about mobile shell 2.0 has been discussed. close the thread until the official version is out.


----------



## mrvanx (Feb 28, 2008)

Well thats another user to get a PERMENANT ban, for posting serial codes, and also for getting the complaint count for one post into double figures. 

Seriously people we dont tolerate that kind of behaviour, please report any offending posts.


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 28, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Thats what I'm afraid of as well!! Much like another thread that got shut down recently, it only takes one (or a few in this case) to ruin things for the rest of us.
> 
> plus....1fox4 I know for a fact developers read these forums as well (I have had very productive discussions with one from SPBH on one, and from a developer of LiveSearch in another), so don't you think that SPB would be smart enough to not only charge more, but to change how apps are purchased or activated, thereby making your hacked code a moot point?

Click to collapse



The nice thing about these forums (as opposed to most) is that the mods have a 0 tolerance policy and they act QUICK. I've seen forums that don't allow warez and serials take DAYS to remove illegal content. You just don't see that happen here. I think most of the community realizes that there's really no benefit to it because we all lose out when developers either raise prices or stop developing altogether because people just keep ripping them off.


----------



## hav0c (Feb 28, 2008)

3258 here.

Scrolling and all works fine. Behaves like cube but faster..


----------



## crispyj (Feb 28, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> If you go to options>weather tab and select a city from there. I have spb weather and still had to select a city from there. Wants you do that you touch weather and it changes back and forth from now and weather. You can even select a different day and it shows detail weather for that day up to 5 days I believe. BOO

Click to collapse



I had already tried that.  Still no go for me.  I'm gonna check with others using my ROM just to ensure it has nothing to do with that.  Any other ideas?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

mrvanx said:


> Well thats another user to get a PERMENANT ban, for posting serial codes, and also for getting the complaint count for one post into double figures.
> 
> Seriously people we dont tolerate that kind of behaviour, please report any offending posts.

Click to collapse



You do move fast! I think that (if anything) would be the saving grace from Developers detecting this type of thing!!


----------



## illusion8088 (Feb 28, 2008)

Synned said:


> Anyone know how to change the contacts button to open PocketCM? I'm assuming registry hack?

Click to collapse



If you have Schaps Advanced config; click menu and then key mapping.


----------



## elFahd (Feb 28, 2008)

neat piece of app, unfortunately i expected more than that.


----------



## vijay555 (Feb 28, 2008)

> Hey Vijay,
> 
> Care to take a look at this guy? I cannot believe that someone would be stupid enough as to post a serial after 10 or so pages of people saying how xda devs do not accept this kind of behavior (including mods)

Click to collapse



The reason I left the serial number post in place was because I'd already modified it to contain an invalid serial number. It looks like another mod removed my modded moderation, which kinda killed the joke...

Guys, we're all grown ups (within reason). As I've said many times, we know you can get warez. Bravo! As per my previous posts, if you want warez, PM me and I'll point you in the right/wrong direction personally, because it's not hard to find the stuff. BUT, keep warez off this board. We do not condone piracy, as piracy is just another way to pee on the developer who's lost his sleep writing for your golden pleasures. 







SPB do some of the best coding on this platform. Buy their stuff!

V


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 28, 2008)

elFahd said:


> neat piece of app, unfortunately i expected more than that.

Click to collapse



I'm curious as to what you expected. I only can expect what I saw on the YouTube video and can only be more impressed once the full version is released....


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 28, 2008)

vijay555 said:


> The reason I left the serial number post in place was because I'd already modified it to contain an invalid serial number. It looks like another mod removed my modded moderation, which kinda killed the joke...

Click to collapse



That is classic, bro! Nicely executed!


----------



## gt500 (Feb 28, 2008)

my current today screen with ultimatelaunch and spb mobile shell
it take a lot of memory


----------



## woket (Feb 28, 2008)

does anyone knows how to install plugins in the now screen ???
when i look in the preferences by advanced/nowscreen i see that i dont have any plugins.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

woket said:


> does anyone knows how to install plugins in the now screen ???
> when i look in the preferences by advanced/nowscreen i see that i dont have any plugins.

Click to collapse



I am a loss there as well....I couldn't figure out how to do that either, or what/where they would show if we could!!!


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 28, 2008)

gt500 said:


> my current today screen with ultimatelaunch and spb mobile shell
> it take a lot of memory

Click to collapse



how much is a lot?


----------



## calash (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, after 1 day of my normal user I am down to 70% battery.  This is no different than using Mobil Shell 1.5

My normal use consists of the following
Push Email on all day
2 Bluetooth active sync sessions
Installing/uninstalling the new Opera beta
20 Text messages
Watched 3 Youtube videos totalling 11 Minutes (FlashVideo Bundle)
Downloaded 2 files
Updated my contacts

My usage varies depending on how many emails and such I get per day, but with Mobile Shell 1.5 (Weather checking enabled) I would, at the worst, drop to 50% at the end of the day.

I am not seeing any major battery issues on my xv6800 as a result of 2.0


----------



## gt500 (Feb 28, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> how much is a lot?

Click to collapse



i have 17.75 mb free program memory


----------



## Oskala (Feb 28, 2008)

i think this is a lot better than ultimate launch. 
ultimate launch is too complicated


----------



## elFahd (Feb 28, 2008)

gt500 said:


> my current today screen with ultimatelaunch and spb mobile shell
> it take a lot of memory

Click to collapse



This is a great job on ur pda device.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

I really haven't seen much of a battery drain either, I am at about the same level as I usually am on a texting day like this.


----------



## stephane.papin (Feb 28, 2008)

Any one found how configure cube style for this software like we se it in youtube vid ?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

The only 'cube' animation I can find is when your on the SPB Menu screen, and click on the Programs, Settings.....blocks, the appropriate menu will roll open in cube animation!!


----------



## Ya Boi D (Feb 28, 2008)

lordsinasina said:


> The animation is very good and smooth , but other than that , i don't like this program..it has nothing new.the most missing thing is animation between tabs..and a better home screen.i just remove it and came back to my 3 today screen pages with ultimate launch..the first with battrystaus  , second with spb pocket plus with iphone icons..and third the weather page

Click to collapse



What is the name of the program your using to get that WEATHER PAGE ?


----------



## gfreek (Feb 28, 2008)

Great improvement over version 1.5 however, I wish they gave the option of choosing your own background in theme settings rather then just color's

One a side note has anyone able to get "Lock Device" to point to "S2U2" instead of the default lock function? I'm sure it's feasible through a registry tweak, just don't know which key I need to edit:-/


----------



## nrm (Feb 29, 2008)

I have SPB MS 1.5 on WM6.1 and never had had any problem that I could DIRECTLY relate to SPB MS 1.5.
My 7501 on WM6.0 was "sick" with numerous problems - sometimes it would take 6-7 time to do a soft reset without hanging.  Was it related to SPB MS 1.5?  Hard to say.
However, my machine is rock solid after switch to WM6.1.


----------



## afdg (Feb 29, 2008)

gfreek said:


> Great improvement over version 1.5 however, I wish they gave the option of choosing your own background in theme settings rather then just color's

Click to collapse



I agree with you 100%. If I could put my own background picture on the Now screen, it would be great.

The more things I can customize, the happier I am


----------



## nKiwan (Feb 29, 2008)

kdskamal said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1974370&postcount=174

Click to collapse



Thanks, that makes sense. Where can i download that build?


----------



## sabes143 (Feb 29, 2008)

Goatmaster said:


> I tried SPB mobile shell 1.5 in 96 DPI and it just freezes whenever my Athena starts. The only solution I found was to remove the sim card and uninstall mobile shell.
> 
> Version 2.0 alpha/beta is floating around here and I tried that today. Still 96 DPI on the 3.0 rom and it runs without freezing my Athena. However the tab images are missing and in the settings the list of tabs is empty. I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same problems?

Click to collapse



Hi
I have the same problem here. There is no tab settings list. But i did change the DPI to 192 then Replace the Weather with Spb Traveller and Dial to Phonesuite and spb Diary. then reapplied the 96 DPI it works ok did show the icons in the today but still no tabs list.
But Mobile shell 2.0 rocks..... Great
waiting for the official release


----------



## DaveTeu (Feb 29, 2008)

Do i have to disable HTc home to use this? If yes how do I do it since it comes with the ROM


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 29, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> The only 'cube' animation I can find is when your on the SPB Menu screen, and click on the Programs, Settings.....blocks, the appropriate menu will roll open in cube animation!!

Click to collapse



Also if you go to now screen and swipe either direction it flips like a page in a book. BOO


----------



## Goatmaster (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm that was a good idea to revert to 192 DPI. Still no images on the tab for me. I hope the final will work but I am worried because in their forums they have said they aren't supporting realVGA.


----------



## g0dZpr1z0n3r (Feb 29, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> For those who may have missed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=372693
> 
> 
> Its a nice app I like it but I can't get it to replace my today screen like with Ultimate Launcher so if that isn't a option theres no way this will replace UL.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice find! I can't think of 1 app I anticipated more than this! The only thing that beats this (imho) is when I first heard of WM6 upgrade release. I can't thank you enough! hot ****! have you been over at the thread? pretty intense over there! Thanks Again!


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been using this thing nonstop it's absolutely amazing... it makes wm6 prettier than iphone imo.

Found one additional feature .. there is a task manager (from tools menu) that seems new, I don't remember that.

Still can't figure out how to scroll down to other menu groups if you have more than 6... anyone figure that out yet?

bravo spb.  bravo.


----------



## Carty (Feb 29, 2008)

The SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 seems to consume half the memory as 1.0 Pretty neat engineering I guess.

Regards,
Carty..


----------



## bootheresa (Feb 29, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> I've been using this thing nonstop it's absolutely amazing... it makes wm6 prettier than iphone imo.
> 
> Found one additional feature .. there is a task manager (from tools menu) that seems new, I don't remember that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since everything is only a swipe away, I assigned my right soft key to the task manager. Works out great. BOO


----------



## sphinxy (Feb 29, 2008)

gt500 said:


> my current today screen with ultimatelaunch and spb mobile shell
> it take a lot of memory

Click to collapse



What program is that bottom bar that you are using?


----------



## nKiwan (Feb 29, 2008)

DaveTeu said:


> Do i have to disable HTc home to use this? If yes how do I do it since it comes with the ROM

Click to collapse



you dont have to disable HTC Home to use Mobile Shell, it runs like a program. Almost like when u use the "Cube" feature in TouchFLO ROMs. 

Either way, if you want to disable it, u can do so by going Settings > Personal > Today > Items, and uncheck HTC Home.


----------



## eyecrispy (Feb 29, 2008)

sphinxy said:


> What program is that bottom bar that you are using?

Click to collapse



Yea, it is really cool.  Is that phoneAlarm?  If so, what theme are you using and where did you find it?


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 29, 2008)

bootheresa said:


> Since everything is only a swipe away, I assigned my right soft key to the task manager. Works out great. BOO

Click to collapse



Yes this is a good idea... I mapped mine to the softkey5.... im this close > < to being able to turn off quickmenu now.  I hardly use it anymore now but is nice to have ... dont think it really eats up a whole lot of memory so I'm fine with it for now.


----------



## oyegaurav83 (Feb 29, 2008)

has anybody able to find shortcuts to the three screens? I want to launch them using Ftouchflo rather than assign to soft keys...

Also, (I dont know if i am wrong asking this), is it possible to modify cab so it installs only the three now screen tabs but not the today plugin cause i use pocket plus and dont need a similar thing..


----------



## kdskamal (Feb 29, 2008)

nKiwan said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. Where can i download that build?

Click to collapse



That build wont be released to public as beta. Thats the official build


----------



## nameht83 (Feb 29, 2008)

is there a way to make one of the menu buttons a WIFI toggle so i can quickly switch wifi on and off? that would be great


----------



## boinger66 (Feb 29, 2008)

spb mobile shell 1.5 is not REAL vga compatible.. it does work on 192 dpi mode however


----------



## gt500 (Feb 29, 2008)

sphinxy said:


> What program is that bottom bar that you are using?

Click to collapse



the program is rltoday

the skin is my creation if you want i post here


----------



## le_toubib (Feb 29, 2008)

*price ?*

Welcome to Banville, XDA, fella.


----------



## deonidis (Feb 29, 2008)

he have to pay so much


----------



## oyegaurav83 (Feb 29, 2008)

deonidis said:


> he have to pay so much

Click to collapse



There was a thread on warez few days back..  
I think it depends on the comfortability of the person involved.. If he feels he is doing nothing wrong, he will do it.. 
and anyways most of the people using warez either cant afford the original or just use it for few days and replace it with something else.. 
so company doesnot loose any revenue as they are not its potential buyers.. may be gain some publicity.. but that's my point of view..


----------



## deonidis (Feb 29, 2008)

you or somebody else like it or no,
it is just unstopeble,
sooner or later it is out


----------



## WDawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Been using it for the past few days and it's great. Replaces my today screen completely. I only wish the home screen was more costumizable.


----------



## Yzord (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm getting sick of this, if you like this app, just buy it man.


----------



## PaY87 (Feb 29, 2008)

WDawn said:


> Been using it for the past few days and it's great. Replaces my today screen completely. I only wish the home screen was more costumizable.

Click to collapse



How is the battery usage?
A lot of user reported battery drain problems..
I didn't tried it yet, will do so soon.


----------



## oyegaurav83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yzord said:


> I'm getting sick of this, if you like this app, just buy it man.

Click to collapse



you misunderstood me.. i am not supporting warez.. i am just putting my point of view as to why warez happens.. i dont think anyone here on xda support warez in any way.. 
and i tried mobile shell.. but i will stick with ultimate launch for now.. 
just flashed my gene for the first time..  have a lot to do tonight..


----------



## tmwes (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought 1.5 in November and love it...and this makes it 1,000 times better.

Hopefully they offer an upgrade discount of some kind; but either way, I will be buying it.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

tmwes said:


> I bought 1.5 in November and love it...and this makes it 1,000 times better.
> 
> Hopefully they offer an upgrade discount of some kind; but either way, I will be buying it.

Click to collapse



I am sure they will have an upgrade discount, the only thing you need to hope is that it is within your purchase time (with my luck, I would ba a day over LOL)!!


----------



## Steve Sharp (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't wait for this one, exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I may just hold off from upgrading to a newer phone for a while due to this will make my 8525 one sweet device. After showing the MS2.0 features to several people at work, they are thinking of changing the company phone from Blackberry to possibly a Tilt or something in that range.

Oh how sweet it is..........


----------



## WDawn (Feb 29, 2008)

PaY87 said:


> How is the battery usage?
> A lot of user reported battery drain problems..
> I didn't tried it yet, will do so soon.

Click to collapse



I did not notice any difference in battery life, but there is a big step forward in memory usage. Especially when you turn of the mobile shell on your today screen on you rely completely on the Spb menu to do what you want(wich is now possible with 2.0, the previous verion was to limited to do that).


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 29, 2008)

This is a nice program but its no comparison to Ultimate Launch. I mean not even close.


----------



## KamaL (Feb 29, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> This is a nice program but its no comparison to Ultimate Launch. I mean not even close.

Click to collapse



Ditto. It's way behind it.


----------



## auramae (Feb 29, 2008)

the spb press release said 2.0 would be available to consumers by the end of February and it is still not up on their site.  Has anyone heard any scoop on a release date?


----------



## elbennas (Feb 29, 2008)

*the serial of sbp shell 2.0*

hi you all . ı found the serial for make ıt full.here you are
spb mobile shell v 2.0
*<WAREZ Serial Numbers Removed>*


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 29, 2008)

KamaL said:


> Ditto. It's way behind it.

Click to collapse



I thought this was a SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 thread! I guess I should find the Ultimate Launch thread and brag about how much I like SPB. I have tried UL and found it not to my liking but I don't go around pushing that on everyone...


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have it running on my Wizard with wm 6.1 Slim edition. works great.


----------



## Kasush (Feb 29, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> I thought this was a SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 thread! I guess I should find the Ultimate Launch thread and brag about how much I like SPB. I have tried UL and found it not to my liking but I don't go around pushing that on everyone...

Click to collapse



[SOAPBOX]
I would say your comment is a bit uncalled for. People are simply stating their opinion, as everyone is well entitled to. Nobody is forcing you to use UL nor even read the posts that you dislike. If you are inconvenienced by a few posts by people who like something better and alerted others to it then I suggest you learn tolerance. I ignore posts/threads/comments all the time. As members of a vast online community we will be exposed to things we disagree with all the time, we must merely ignore what we dislike or else nobody would find anything useful in the community. 
[/SOAPBOX]


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 29, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> I thought this was a SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 thread! I guess I should find the Ultimate Launch thread and brag about how much I like SPB. I have tried UL and found it not to my liking but I don't go around pushing that on everyone...

Click to collapse



Uh oh thread police here.....

Get a grip man nobody is forcing anything on you.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well said Kasush...That is the spirit of this community, and if anything comments like that at least give us a basis for comparison!!!!



elbennas said:


> hi you all . ı found the serial for make ıt full.here you are
> spb mobile shell v 2.0
> *<WAREZ Serial Numbers Removed>*

Click to collapse



OMG....you have GOT to be kidding me!!!!!


----------



## mchapman007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kasush said:


> [SOAPBOX]
> I would say your comment is a bit uncalled for. People are simply stating their opinion, as everyone is well entitled to. Nobody is forcing you to use UL nor even read the posts that you dislike. If you are inconvenienced by a few posts by people who like something better and alerted others to it then I suggest you learn tolerance. I ignore posts/threads/comments all the time. As members of a vast online community we will be exposed to things we disagree with all the time, we must merely ignore what we dislike or else nobody would find anything useful in the community.
> [/SOAPBOX]

Click to collapse



I do agree with you but it's the comments like "No comparison" or "Way behind" and other things of that nature is what erks me. (But thats just me) Now when a read things like "here is an alternative to SPB" I'm more inclined to check them out. The very point I'm making is in your comment _"we must merely ignore what we dislike"_ and not push other products just because we dislike it.


----------



## fastfed (Feb 29, 2008)

All the links are dead, can someone provide a new one please!
THANKS


----------



## redifrogger (Feb 29, 2008)

> There was a thread on warez few days back..
> I think it depends on the comfortability of the person involved.. If he feels he is doing nothing wrong, he will do it..
> and anyways most of the people using warez either cant afford the original or just use it for few days and replace it with something else..
> so company doesnot loose any revenue as they are not its potential buyers.. may be gain some publicity.. but that's my point of view..

Click to collapse



I take exception to this type of thinking.  Sounds like condoning the activity.  Also, have a you taken a poll of people stealing software to see how long they use, why they do it, etc...  Company doesn't lose any revenue?  Come on now.  Sounds like rationalizing to me.  I really wanted SPB Pocket Plus, but couldn't afford it.  So I waited 2 months until I had the $30 for it.  Let's not make excuses for people that are stealing software.  That's my point of view.


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 29, 2008)

MrDSL said:


> Get a grip man nobody is forcing anything on you.

Click to collapse



That's not true man! Someone told me I had to install UltimateLauncher because all the cool kids were doing it and if I didn't I wouldn't be cool anymore. Who can withstand that kind of pressure!


----------



## fastfed (Feb 29, 2008)

Any links? Can someone email me the cab file please.
[email protected]
THANKS


----------



## orlandojumpoff (Feb 29, 2008)

I have version 1.5 and plan to upgrade/buy version 2.0, but I was just wondering if anyone knows when this will be released officially.
If anyone has the beta, please message me - thanks.


----------



## grandpareza (Feb 29, 2008)

orlandojumpoff said:


> I have version 1.5 and plan to upgrade/buy version 2.0, but I was just wondering if anyone knows when this will be released officially.
> If anyone has the beta, please message me - thanks.

Click to collapse



Thats what I was wondering too. They said at the end of Feb. And its the 29th. Unless they mean 11:59:59 PM....


----------



## kwickone (Feb 29, 2008)

orlandojumpoff said:


> I have version 1.5 and plan to upgrade/buy version 2.0, but I was just wondering if anyone knows when this will be released officially.
> If anyone has the beta, please message me - thanks.

Click to collapse



I have seen web ads that say Mar 4th.


----------



## ken_shin33 (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html

Release count down clock


----------



## tmwes (Feb 29, 2008)

I disagree re: Ultimate Launch.  Granted, I only played around with UL for an afternoon, but I much prefer this.


----------



## MAK11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fully charged battery @ 100% -> unpluged the phone -> 4minutes call + 3minutes of playing around with the menus= *90%* battery charge!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Shell 2.0, and I have heard and seen a LOT I like in Ultimate Launch, but I really don't want to spent THAT much (both apps I am sure will run over $30!!!) on my Today screen. We will see, but I think it is Shell all the way!!!


----------



## Kasush (Feb 29, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> I love Shell 2.0, and I have heard and seen a LOT I like in Ultimate Launch, but I really don't want to spent THAT much (both apps I am sure will run over $30!!!) on my Today screen. We will see, but I think it is Shell all the way!!!

Click to collapse



Just for the record you can run Ultimate Launch forever for free, the most you will get is "Not Activated" in the four corners of your screen unless you buy it.. MS2 must be purchased or it times out after 15 days. I am currently using both, my battery life seems to have gone back to normal after the first day. I guess I was playing with it too much that first night. I don't see any major battery usage difference now.


----------



## bartybet (Feb 29, 2008)

redifrogger said:


> I really wanted SPB Pocket Plus, but couldn't afford it.  So I waited 2 months until I had the $30 for it. .

Click to collapse



Stop buying $500 phones.


----------



## tmwes (Feb 29, 2008)

Since I installed shell 2.0, I find myself rarely even going to the Today screen.  The NOW screen gives me quick access to calendar/weather (although the weather app leaves much to be desired), email/SMS/calls; and I can swipe to the other SPB menus from there...LOVE the new contacts shortcut.

I haven't dug into it yet; I'm interested to see how customizable it is.  But I'm really digging it.


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Feb 29, 2008)

fastfed said:


> All the links are dead, can someone provide a new one please!
> THANKS

Click to collapse



In the Wizard Forum


----------



## Newb-Tech-Realtor (Feb 29, 2008)

Been running 2.0 for 2 days, with MS 2.0 and Pocket Plus 4.0, plus SPB Time and SPB Phone Suite at the same time.

Battery life is still good...after 2 hours of fiddling with it and changing settings and playing with it, still have 90% battery...After about 2 hrs of standby and 3 short phone calls, down to 70%...acceptable.

Running 19-22mb of RAM with all programs running....will use Oxios or the built in hibernate on QuickMenu and I can maintain 20-22mb of RAM all day without needing a soft reset.

No sleeps of death...
No looping resets...
no spontaneous resets...
No sluggishness...system remains snappy...

Going to play with it some more today...replacing SPB Time and Phone Suite Phone Alarm and custom skin and see if I can free up space and RAM that way too..

I love the way I can hold the start button and sweet down and take me to either launcher, today or contact screen...wish I could choose default contact app as I use Pocket CM 2.0...but other than that no complaints.


Awesome program....

Jim


----------



## Zenoran (Feb 29, 2008)

this thread is good for a nice laugh from time to time throughout the day...  nice to see we can all stay on topic and not derail a perfectly good thread.  can someone post another serial please?  





---DISCLAIMER---
incase you didn't sense the humor, that was a JOKE about the serial.


----------



## ajk511 (Feb 29, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> this thread is good for a nice laugh from time to time throughout the day...  nice to see we can all stay on topic and not derail a perfectly good thread.  can someone post another serial please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PermaBan!!!!! lol jp


----------



## jwzg (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't tempt me


----------



## crazy cat (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,
Please wait some days. End of Feb. is the same like "start of Marth".

Will not take long time.


----------



## diomark (Feb 29, 2008)

tmwes said:


> Since I installed shell 2.0, I find myself rarely even going to the Today screen.  The NOW screen gives me quick access to calendar/weather (although the weather app leaves much to be desired), email/SMS/calls; and I can swipe to the other SPB menus from there...LOVE the new contacts shortcut.
> 
> I haven't dug into it yet; I'm interested to see how customizable it is.  But I'm really digging it.

Click to collapse



I kinda like the integration between spb traveller and spb mobile shell 2.0 - if you click on the weather icon on the now screen, it takes you to the traveller today plugin (where you can choose city/etc..)

-mark


----------



## reihen (Feb 29, 2008)

i hope they put something on top of this screen so i can see wifi is on or not cause its not showing and its the only reason i have to return to the today screen 





o and ultimate lauch as great a program as it is cannot be compared to spb shell 2.0 it rocks


----------



## redifrogger (Feb 29, 2008)

> Stop buying $500 phones

Click to collapse



Thanks Bartybet - never have spent $500 or close to that on a phone.  I must have touched a nerve with you though.


----------



## Kasush (Feb 29, 2008)

redifrogger said:


> Thanks Bartybet - never have spent $500 or close to that on a phone.  I must have touched a nerve with you though.

Click to collapse



I think it was a joke. 
BTW, I wish I had only spent $500 on my phone 3 years ago, as it is it was closer to $1000. But bear in mind that was an outright purchase in a Middle Eastern country and was not tied to any cell provider and therefor no contract.


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 29, 2008)

Kasush said:


> I think it was a joke.
> BTW, I wish I had only spent $500 on my phone 3 years ago, as it is it was closer to $1000. But bear in mind that was an outright purchase in a Middle Eastern country and was not tied to any cell provider and therefor no contract.

Click to collapse



The ticket is to get someone else to pay for your phone. I got someone to buy me a Kaiser as long as I would hack up theirs and load new ROMs and keep up to date on the latest developments so he could have his phone pimped out. I mean, I was gonna do that anyway but $780 later, I was lovin life


----------



## joshkiddy (Feb 29, 2008)

This is a really slick program but not quite integrated enough... it still feels like a program rather than a replacement for Today. I still have to minimize MS2.0 quite often to check things like whether I have any voicemail. And the menu system needs to be more customisable too!

The today plugin leaves a lot to be desired, surely that should contain three tabs, one for each of the three MS2.0 screens?


----------



## egzthunder1 (Feb 29, 2008)

tmwes said:


> Since I installed shell 2.0, I find myself rarely even going to the Today screen.  The NOW screen gives me quick access to calendar/weather (although the weather app leaves much to be desired), email/SMS/calls; and I can swipe to the other SPB menus from there...LOVE the new contacts shortcut.
> 
> I haven't dug into it yet; I'm interested to see how customizable it is.  But I'm really digging it.

Click to collapse



What is the today screen? 

I think I vagely remember something like that back in the day....

Or maybe you are talking about the iFonz/iStyle/itask/Cube/UL/PointUI that pops up during startup


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 29, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> What is the today screen?
> 
> I think I vagely remember something like that back in the day....
> 
> Or maybe you are talking about the iFonz/iStyle/itask/Cube/UL/PointUI that pops up during startup

Click to collapse



LOL are you torturing the n00bs?


----------



## Quak (Feb 29, 2008)

*2.0*

I install the new version 2.0 Yesterday

this is my opinion:


- no tasks show in the main now Screen (in the Professional configuretion only "alarm" and "calendar" )
 -  dates of appointaments show in the main now Screen (don't show the day or the date) only the appointements
- no possibility to change the number of the day (eg. only 1 day or next 2 days... ) in the appointaments caledar area.
- If you wont use at 100% this application You need install SPB Wether and Spb Time ( i think this is no fast solution... I try on my HTC TyTN II (Kaiser) and i have a little impression that is much slow...)


----------



## egzthunder1 (Feb 29, 2008)

jonnyp4l said:


> LOL are you torturing the n00bs?

Click to collapse



A little fun never hurt anyone


----------



## jonnyp4l (Feb 29, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> A little fun never hurt anyone

Click to collapse



It's how one grooms them for successful posting. It causes the "Think before thou speak" syndrome.


----------



## Goatmaster (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe March 5th is the release date: 
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html


----------



## nameht83 (Feb 29, 2008)

any way to show upcoming tasks on the SPB Home screen?

I dont use the appointments much but do like to use the tasks


----------



## adavis99 (Feb 29, 2008)

all the links aren't working... is this warez?


----------



## JasenR (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, it is warez, hopefully the threads will be locked soon.


----------



## MrDSL (Feb 29, 2008)

My understanding is its just an early beta. It only has a 15 day trial and requires a serial number.


----------



## eduardmc (Feb 29, 2008)

does anybody knows how to remove the quick small launcher icon and fill the screen with the big icon just like shell 1.5   i'm really diggin the small launche on top i prefer a cleaner looks plus i have 2 other launcher.    really appreciated


----------



## thunda_chunky (Mar 1, 2008)

well if it needs a serial i havent gotten any warnings or anything saying it was a trial. i have noticed a very slight increase in battery depleation but like Carty said it eats up way less mem than 1 and 1.5. i love this more than i loved the HTC Home Screen when it was 1st ported to my old wizard. and since i use this SPB now i realize how much mem the HTC thing was chewin up. so i think this is way effin better than anything ive used before


----------



## galaxys (Mar 1, 2008)

g0dZpr1z0n3r said:


> Nice find! I can't think of 1 app I anticipated more than this! The only thing that beats this (imho) is when I first heard of WM6 upgrade release. I can't thank you enough! hot ****! have you been over at the thread? pretty intense over there! Thanks Again!

Click to collapse



100 posts!! congrats g0dZpr1z0n3r on your Senior forum status!!


----------



## jwzg (Mar 1, 2008)

WARNING!

Posting serial numbers or cracked software will result in a one way trip to Banville. My patience as well as that of the fellow mods is being tested in this thread. Don't screw yourself.


----------



## Section9 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would like to appeal to all people who post serials out of 'good-will' (perhaps the show off factor too). 

Please keep your activities to the private messaging and out of public scrutiny. 

Perhaps without much consideration, your actions can harm those who wishes to remain anonymous. 

Sharing is caring, but please do consider the nature of this forum which clearly states it's rules and regulations. Failing to comply them makes one look like an annoying spoilt brat. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## neilson (Mar 1, 2008)

Section9 said:


> I would like to appeal to all people who post serials out of 'good-will' (perhaps the show off factor too).
> 
> Please keep your activities to the private messaging and out of public scrutiny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly.  This is the sort of stuff that can stay in the back alleys of these forums(those back alleys being PMs).  No reason to blurb it out to the world, if someone's in a sharing mood then they'll come to you, not the other way around.

There is such a thing as friendly surprises from sources on here because that's the way that the game works.


----------



## PocketPcUser05 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zenoran said:


> customize what buttons?  the pinned apps?
> 
> 
> more i play more i likey... ill be buying this.. hope they release it before the 15 days is up... i dont like their upgrade policy if u buy it and they release new full version within 90 days u get 50% off... if i bought 1.5 and 2.0 came out a week later id be p'd... and i almost bought 1.5 the other day... decided to scrap it tho because it wasn't anything too too special... 2.0 is def a fresh new look for the mobile device in general... very slick animations and took an already awesome app and just fine-tuned it to visual bliss.

Click to collapse



Hello,
You are incorrect in your statement about Spb's Upgrade Policy:


			
				Link:[url=http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/support/upgrade_policy.html?en]Spb Upgrade Policy[/url] said:
			
		

> Being a registered user of one or more Spb products, you are entitled to a free copy of any minor updates to this product. For example, if you have purchased version 2.0 of the product, you will get all the further 2.x versions free.
> 
> In addition, once a next major revision (2.0, 3.0, etc.) of the software you have previously purchased is released, you can upgrade for 50% off the normal price. *If the next major version is released within 90 days from your previous version purchase, you are entitled to a free upgrade.* Please ask our support team for instructions on how to receive your complimentary upgrade.
> 
> The discounts are only available if you are purchasing the next version of software you have already purchased, otherwise, no discounts are available. For example, if you have purchased version 1.x and now you want to purchase version 3.x you have to pay the full price.

Click to collapse


----------



## jrdejavux (Mar 1, 2008)

anyway to buy this software ??


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 1, 2008)

jrdejavux said:


> anyway to buy this software ??

Click to collapse



http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html

I think this will be when it's going to be released....... But thats up to Spb....


----------



## the_passenger (Mar 1, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html
> 
> I think this will be when it's going to be released....... But thats up to Spb....

Click to collapse



I think they'll have to rework the serial algorithm before they officially release it.


----------



## funy (Mar 1, 2008)

the_passenger said:


> I think they'll have to rework the serial algorithm before they officially release it.

Click to collapse



it would be wise to do so, but is it really worth the effort, someone will break it and make another keygen within 24hrs of release. 

shame really.


----------



## neilson (Mar 1, 2008)

funy said:


> it would be wise to do so, but is it really worth the effort, someone will break it and make another keygen within 24hrs of release.
> 
> shame really.

Click to collapse



Well, this IS the Development and HACKING forum.  Long as it's not on the threads, then ok.


----------



## Jamolah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very good software.

Somethings seem to be missing.  I have my WiFi turned on but there's no icon indicating it's on.


----------



## larsuck (Mar 1, 2008)

If only my hometown's weather wasn't always wrong!  It is the same with the HTC Home plugin!  Looks really nice though.


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 1, 2008)

2 progs not working in my trinity with spb:
-batterystatus (not appearing in the today screen) 
-s2u2 (working only by the hardware button)
Strange....completely incompatible?
what viewer can i use in wm6 t see/view icons in .ico format?


----------



## crazy cat (Mar 1, 2008)

You´re right!


----------



## azzambm (Mar 1, 2008)

eduardmc said:


> does anybody knows how to remove the quick small launcher icon and fill the screen with the big icon just like shell 1.5   i'm really diggin the small launche on top i prefer a cleaner looks plus i have 2 other launcher.    really appreciated

Click to collapse



Does anybody knows ?????


----------



## egzthunder1 (Mar 1, 2008)

jwzg said:


> WARNING!
> 
> Posting serial numbers or cracked software will result in a one way trip to Banville. My patience as well as that of the fellow mods is being tested in this thread. Don't screw yourself.

Click to collapse



I cannot believe that I the mods have warned people so many times in a single thread (let alone the banning). Kids, it is rather simple, I guess we are smart enough to acknowledge the fact that people out there are working their asses off so that we can have "pretty devices". These forums are to help those people help us. If you start cracking their SW, they are simply gonna stop. All in all, don't piss where you eat (unless you like it... whatever rocks your boat 

The mods in this place are fairly linient about everything else. Please check the following thread to see what I am talking about

Link


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 1, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> I cannot believe that I the mods have warned people so many times in a single thread (let alone the banning). Kids, it is rather simple, I guess we are smart enough to acknowledge the fact that people out there are working their asses off so that we can have "pretty devices". These forums are to help those people help us. If you start cracking their SW, they are simply gonna stop. All in all, don't piss where you eat (unless you like it... whatever rocks your boat
> 
> The mods in this place are fairly linient about everything else. Please check the following thread to see what I am talking about
> 
> Link

Click to collapse



c'mon...that's not fair.... and you know about what part of yr post i'm talking. nobody  deserves that!!!Link


----------



## MrDSL (Mar 1, 2008)

I decided to load this up on a fresh ROM and give it another shot. Now that I have my menu setup and figured out I am starting to like it much better. Mostly because it doesn't use a lot of memory.

I just wish the Now screen replaced the Today screen. I'm so tired of having to launch to the now screen. I'd also like to be able to get rid of the quicklaunch section so I can fit more custom menus.


----------



## tsadek (Mar 1, 2008)

Seems a bit of a missed opportunity to me. The now screen is almost redundant for me in view of the way I have my today screen set up.

I think I'll carry on using my sclpc++ cube. can't wait to see what slither has in mind for 0.052

Thats just my 2p worth.


----------



## chakli (Mar 1, 2008)

i too notices battery drain prob...i had about 90% charge when left home and when i checked it in afternoon around 3 or 4 pm...battery was down to 20%!!! i didnt use the phone at all in bet..also never had this prob b4 and havent instlled anything else...


----------



## egzthunder1 (Mar 1, 2008)

KukurikU said:


> c'mon...that's not fair.... and you know about what part of yr post i'm talking. nobody  deserves that!!!Link

Click to collapse



What? I mean isn't Rick Astley one of the mods?  I wish that the mods would not give me up or let me down


----------



## edbutler (Mar 1, 2008)

Where did you find this I asume it is a trial ver. if so Where can I find a copy?


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 1, 2008)

edbutler said:


> Where did you find this I asume it is a trial ver. if so Where can I find a copy?

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=372693

It looks like the links have been removed but if you search enough, you should find it.


----------



## cyberjak (Mar 1, 2008)

Goatmaster said:


> I tried SPB mobile shell 1.5 in 96 DPI and it just freezes whenever my Athena starts. The only solution I found was to remove the sim card and uninstall mobile shell.
> 
> Version 2.0 alpha/beta is floating around here and I tried that today. Still 96 DPI on the 3.0 rom and it runs without freezing my Athena. However the tab images are missing and in the settings the list of tabs is empty. I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same problems?

Click to collapse



i just use spbplus 4 as if ANYTHING it's good for is the safe mode if you reset the device within 3 mins or less of the last boot it gives the option to disable all startup and today plugins. giving you a chance to uninstall it without removing the sim
it also augments IE to have tabs which to be ho9nest i use more then i use opera as i don't have to tap the GO to type a new url and goto it etc.etc.


----------



## lunarken (Mar 1, 2008)

i think its on Beta...


----------



## JasenR (Mar 1, 2008)

edbutler said:


> Where did you find this I asume it is a trial ver. if so Where can I find a copy?

Click to collapse



SPB will be releasing it on 4 Mar.


----------



## kparikh82276 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Where can i get the .cab*

I checked the spbsoftware house web site. I only see the 1.5 version. 

Where can i download the 2.0 version of mobile shell?


----------



## thunda_chunky (Mar 2, 2008)

is it just me or is the weather on this thing almost always wrong? even after an update its still telling me that its raining here in Philadelphia and im pretty sure its not


----------



## luiggi (Mar 2, 2008)

*Looks nice*



MrDSL said:


> For those who may have missed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=372693
> 
> 
> Its a nice app I like it but I can't get it to replace my today screen like with Ultimate Launcher so if that isn't a option theres no way this will replace UL.
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you manage to have the screen as in the picture # 4? Is this an actual screenshot or is it a composition of screenshots?


----------



## cmortensen (Mar 2, 2008)

luiggi said:


> How did you manage to have the screen as in the picture # 4? Is this an actual screenshot or is it a composition of screenshots?

Click to collapse



Its in the program     you click and hold on the start menu and slide your finger down to the middle and they open.  Just like Vista   pick the page you want


----------



## MrDSL (Mar 2, 2008)

luiggi said:


> How did you manage to have the screen as in the picture # 4? Is this an actual screenshot or is it a composition of screenshots?

Click to collapse




Its a gesture.. Start at the top/middle of screen and move down..while still holding ur thumb on the screen moveing your finger to the left and right will cycle through all 3 of those screens.

Once you got it down its pretty quick..I like it.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Has this thread just died off? 2 days and counting.....

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html

I don't know if this is Spb or ROM related but my battery just died over night. I had flashed vp3G's 3.62.3 ROM and installed the following apps:

1.) Dinasoft MemMaid
2.) Microsoft Voice Command 
3.) CoreCodec CorePlayer
4.) Spb Pocket Plus, Spb Mobile Shell 2.0, Spb Backup, Spb Time, Spb Diary, Spb Phone Suite, Spb Insight, Spb Weather, Spb UltimateMax Icon Set
5.) HTC Album
6.) Yes I went a little crazy on the Spb Apps.....

After charging up the phone enough to turn it on, i found that it also had changed to flight mode. Also the phone had performed a scheduled backup at midnight. (Could the auto reboot following the backup be related?)

I'll post this in the Hermes Mobile 6 thread as they have started another Spb 2.0 thread there.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spb or ROM related problem......*

2 days and counting.....

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/prod...ell/clock.html

I don't know if this is Spb or ROM related but my battery just died over night. I had flashed vp3G's 3.62.3 ROM and installed the following apps:

1.) Dinasoft MemMaid
2.) Microsoft Voice Command 
3.) CoreCodec CorePlayer
4.) Spb Pocket Plus, *Spb Mobile Shell 2.0*, Spb Backup, Spb Time, Spb Diary, Spb Phone Suite, Spb Insight, Spb Weather, Spb UltimateMax Icon Set
5.) HTC Album
6.) Yes I went a little crazy on the Spb Apps.....

After charging up the phone enough to turn it on, i found that it also had changed to flight mode. Also the phone had performed a scheduled backup at midnight. (Could the auto reboot following the backup be related?)


----------



## jws3 (Mar 2, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> 2 days and counting.....
> 
> http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/prod...ell/clock.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm running 1. and 2.  I also have SPB: Mobile 2.0 (Beta), Phone Suite and Weather loaded.  I left my phone running overnight (checks weather and email every 2 hours) and the battery was at 90% this morning.  I'm currently linked to my computer with ActiveSync 4.5 and CompanionLink running in the background.  My free memory is about 13 MB.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 2, 2008)

jws3 said:


> I'm running 1. and 2.  I also have SPB: Mobile 2.0 (Beta), Phone Suite and Weather loaded.  I left my phone running overnight (checks weather and email every 2 hours) and the battery was at 90% this morning.  I'm currently linked to my computer with ActiveSync 4.5 and CompanionLink running in the background.  My free memory is about 13 MB.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking this is more related to flashing the vp3G ROM as I didn't have any abnormal battery issues with Spb and the OEM ROM. I've had this same set-up all week but had flashed the vp3G yesterday.


----------



## andy1120 (Mar 2, 2008)

On the now screen tapping a calendar appointment takes you to the Calendar app, has anyone managed to figure out how to chnage this to Pocket Informant ??


----------



## jws3 (Mar 2, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> I'm thinking this is more related to flashing the vp3G ROM as I didn't have any abnormal battery issues with Spb and the OEM ROM. I've had this same set-up all week but had flashed the vp3G yesterday.

Click to collapse



I've been running the CRC ROM for a week without any problems.  I started my WM6.0 adventure with the vp3G ROM, shifted to Kin0Kin's WM 6.0 and finally landed with my WM 6.1 ROM.  I had some problems with my SPB software (bought it when I was running the orginal Cingular WM 5.0) when I shifted to the vp3G ROM and stopped using it.  I tried my SPB software again on Friday to check out Mobile 2.0 (Beta).  I haven't had a problems with the three applications that I'm using.  BTW, I also have Pocket Controller-Pro running.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 2, 2008)

jws3 said:


> I've been running the CRC ROM for a week without any problems.  I started my WM6.0 adventure with the vp3G ROM, shifted to Kin0Kin's WM 6.0 and finally landed with my WM 6.1 ROM.  I had some problems with my SPB software (bought it when I was running the orginal Cingular WM 5.0) when I shifted to the vp3G ROM and stopped using it.  I tried my SPB software again on Friday to check out Mobile 2.0 (Beta).  I haven't had a problems with the three applications that I'm using.  BTW, I also have Pocket Controller-Pro running.

Click to collapse



Well I haven't been able to figure it out so I'm in the process of flashing back to the OEM WM6 ROM and starting over. Thanks for the input.....


----------



## Dick Starbuck (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm thinking this is related to your recent flashing b/c I am running vp3g's ROM with SPB PP, diary, weather, time, insight, CORE, HTC album, and about 15 other apps AND I installed this Shell2.0 three days ago with no battery issues what so ever.  So far very stable...

I would be very interested in disabling the quick launcher bar at the bottom because these gestures are too EASY.

I would also be very interested in finding a way to switch which pages come up with the gesture. I just don't find the programs page(middle option) very useful.  I think this is obviously the future for app switching/task managing.  It looks alot like that ARM11 video on youtube.


----------



## _Alex_ (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, this is sexy!  Thanks to the OP for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## bartybet (Mar 2, 2008)

redifrogger said:


> Thanks Bartybet - never have spent $500 or close to that on a phone.  I must have touched a nerve with you though.

Click to collapse




nerve?  no?  just laugh when i see someone post they cant spend $30 on a program but Im sure your phone cost alot more then that.  Just use the free upgrades the carriers give you then you will have that extra dough to buy a 30 dollar program.

seems simple.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 Screenshots and More...*

For those of you that haven't seen the soon to be released Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 or would like to see more before you install, I have assembled a set of screen shots and a small WMV of it in motion. (Although it doesn't do it justice)

All screenshots are contained in the attached zip file. I'm no means an expert on Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 but I thought this would help some of you out there make your decision on this App.....

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 Released*

For those of you that haven't seen the soon to be released Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 or would like to see more before you install, I have assembled a set of screen shots and a small WMV of it in motion. (Although it doesn't do it justice)

All screenshots are contained in the attached zip file. I'm no means an expert on Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 but I thought this would help some of you out there make your decision on this App.....

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/clock.html


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

2nd set of screenshots


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

2nd set of screenshots


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

3rd set of screenshots


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

3rd set of screenshots


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

4th set of screenshots


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

4th set of screenshots


----------



## tmwes (Mar 3, 2008)

damn...I'm going to miss the free upgrade by a week (purchased 1.5 in late November)...I'll still buy this, though...did a hard reset on my Samsung i760 and when I was about to re-install 1.5, I found this thread....I REALLY like 2.0.


----------



## kwickone (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the screenies!

On one hand, I find it very appealing...and I am sure I will at least d/l a Trial.
On the other hand, a lot of it sure looks like HTC Home, which I eventually dumped because it was too limiting.

Now I use Ultimate Launch with a couple cool plug-ins and am pretty happy with that....but you never know


----------



## kwickone (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the screenies!

On one hand, I find it very appealing...and I am sure I will at least d/l a Trial.
On the other hand, a lot of it sure looks like HTC Home, which I eventually dumped because it was too limiting.

Now I use Ultimate Launch with a couple cool plug-ins and am pretty happy with that....but you never know


----------



## grandpareza (Mar 3, 2008)

The site still says 1.5


----------



## grandpareza (Mar 3, 2008)

The site still says 1.5


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

grandpareza said:


> The site still says 1.5

Click to collapse



Cick on the link in post #1......


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

grandpareza said:


> The site still says 1.5

Click to collapse



Cick on the link in post #1......


----------



## grandpareza (Mar 3, 2008)

work internet blocks everything except xda


----------



## grandpareza (Mar 3, 2008)

work internet blocks everything except xda


----------



## Kelvino9 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice museum of modern art you open up here 

Really looking forward for the final release of Mobile Shell 2.0


----------



## Kelvino9 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice museum of modern art you open up here 

Really looking forward for the final release of Mobile Shell 2.0


----------



## cp_kirkley (Mar 3, 2008)

Screwed around with this a bit on a buddy's machine, it kicks ass.  If I had any complaints/suggestions, they would be..

- link customization
- a few more screen transitions would be nice, maybe the option to randomize the transitions

But other than that, I would love to have this program running full time on my machine. Cant wait for a final.


----------



## cp_kirkley (Mar 3, 2008)

Screwed around with this a bit on a buddy's machine, it kicks ass.  If I had any complaints/suggestions, they would be..

- link customization
- a few more screen transitions would be nice, maybe the option to randomize the transitions

But other than that, I would love to have this program running full time on my machine. Cant wait for a final.


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

thx for the screens i'm pretty sure i'm gonna upgrade my 1.5 to 2.0 now for sure 

but thx for confirming


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

thx for the screens i'm pretty sure i'm gonna upgrade my 1.5 to 2.0 now for sure 

but thx for confirming


----------



## GTASouthPark (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a kind of weird program.. Like you can customise tons of stuff like what to put in the menu parts... but you can't put in files.. which is a bummer.

Also, I would love the cube transition for switching pages.. that one's pimp.

Another thing, my phone profiles where you switch from silent to vibrate to loud is like gone now sorta, like there was a slick one that when you clicked it, it brought it up just on the screen.. instead of having to go to a different page.  (btw if anybody knows how to get this stuff back just let me know...).

Yeah, its taking a lot to get used to but it is very nice.

Like, its really fast and sleek, and there's stuff that is really nice.. like well it has its own little themes.. but like, if you put your own theme on for the today screen.. it matches the color.. its nice.


----------



## GTASouthPark (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a kind of weird program.. Like you can customise tons of stuff like what to put in the menu parts... but you can't put in files.. which is a bummer.

Also, I would love the cube transition for switching pages.. that one's pimp.

Another thing, my phone profiles where you switch from silent to vibrate to loud is like gone now sorta, like there was a slick one that when you clicked it, it brought it up just on the screen.. instead of having to go to a different page.  (btw if anybody knows how to get this stuff back just let me know...).

Yeah, its taking a lot to get used to but it is very nice.

Like, its really fast and sleek, and there's stuff that is really nice.. like well it has its own little themes.. but like, if you put your own theme on for the today screen.. it matches the color.. its nice.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Mar 3, 2008)

tmwes said:


> damn...I'm going to miss the free upgrade by a week (purchased 1.5 in late November)...I'll still buy this, though...did a hard reset on my Samsung i760 and when I was about to re-install 1.5, I found this thread....I REALLY like 2.0.

Click to collapse



You know? You can always try calling customer service or something and ask if they would consider giving you the upgrade for free. I mean, come on! It's only a week. Like I said, give it a shot, the worst they can say is no, in which case it would be no different to not asking. Everything to win, nothing to lose...
just my 2 cents on your situation


----------



## 651stp (Mar 3, 2008)

umm, all there is, is a youtube link?? wats the deal?


----------



## shym (Mar 3, 2008)

JUST BE PATIENT ...


----------



## soupratt (Mar 3, 2008)

Been running SPB Mobile Shell for about a week on my JasJam (Pays WM6.1) and it is magnificent. Not a single crash/freeze or unexpected behaviours. Definitely on the to-buy list when released... Probably the best front end I have tried... Sorry HTC but you are left dying in the dust....


----------



## ttvkhoi (Mar 3, 2008)

wonderful!thank you for sharing


----------



## ttvkhoi (Mar 3, 2008)

wonderful!thank you for sharing


----------



## cincij (Mar 3, 2008)

Can anyone figure out which one of the .DAT files contains the custom icons?  I would like to try replacing it with one of the icon sets I made for Pocket Plus.

Thanks.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 3, 2008)

651stp said:


> umm, all there is, is a youtube link?? wats the deal?

Click to collapse



I have put together some screenshots and a small WMV video of Spb MS2.0 to give you a better look. The video doesn't show off the nice transitions but hopefully you get the idea.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=373840


----------



## supersobbie (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I have played with it and it is GREAT!!!!! But they did the same thing they did with v1.5 .......  They forgot about the voicemail notification.  I guess the developers just don't have anyone calling and leaving voicemails for them.  :\  I posted on SPB's Club about this an many others have said the same thing.  It is pretty annoying it you ask me and I really dont understand the lack of this option, they have thought of almost everything else.

Anyway... just my 2 cents.

PS another option that was requested in the club was an RSS feed reader on the now screen, which I think would be pretty cool (if it was a scrolling banner)

SoBBie


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 3, 2008)

I wonder if the issue with the VM and RSS that supersobbie mentioned is part of that screen asking to add plug-ins to the NOW screen. I haven't tried lately, but I don't think this is working yet. maybe you have to associate PhoneSuite to Shell to get VM notification. Plus....MAYBE you can enable the RSS feeder through that as well????

Either way, I know I will be registering this bad boy tomorrow (as long as that IS what the clock is counting down to)!!!!!


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 3, 2008)

supersobbie said:


> Well I have played with it and it is GREAT!!!!! But they did the same thing they did with v1.5 .......  They forgot about the voicemail notification.  I guess the developers just don't have anyone calling and leaving voicemails for them.  :\  I posted on SPB's Club about this an many others have said the same thing.  It is pretty annoying it you ask me and I really dont understand the lack of this option, they have thought of almost everything else.
> 
> Anyway... just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wrong!
look at the now screen on the first line: between weather and volume you have e-mail, *voice mail* and missing calls. i even called myself (and live a flattering message) to check it out. is there and it works!


----------



## Gajet (Mar 3, 2008)

Fully legal trial here;
http://www.handango.com/PlatformPro...274B66&N=4294911021&R=203275&productId=203275

I've left the full link so you can see where I'm sending you.
Third party sites jumping the gun to make extra sales again.


----------



## NEO130 (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/download.html?de

In German


----------



## Gajet (Mar 3, 2008)

NEO130 said:


> http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/download.html?de
> 
> In German

Click to collapse



That's still version 1.5


----------



## supersobbie (Mar 3, 2008)

KukurikU,

Unfortunately either you have a different version or you are not understanding me... I just tried it as well.  This is what I mean:

First call yourself and leave a voicemail.  And yes you will see a 1 under missed calls (Remember this is only missed calls).  Wait and you will see a voicemail popup.  wait a little longer for the voicemail popup to disappear.  you will still see a 1  under the Missed Calls.  click on the missed calls and it will take you to your missed calls.  then click the OK button.  it will take you back to the Now screen.  Now before you have checked your voicemail what do you see?  is there a 1 under the Missed calls icon???? hummm didnt think so.

OK I am sorry for the underlying tone but sarcasum does not come out very well in text for me... Anyway, I do appreciate you trying it and you are correct you get a popup... but once you check your missed calls (NOTHING TO DO WITH VOICEMAIL) you will see that you have no infomration on the main screen about a voicemail.  And as I said I hide my start bar so I do not see the little voicemail icon on my today screen.

ok ok ok ... enough already....  Sorry for the long draged otu message.

This is still a GREAT APP.  but as I said... wish it would tell me when I have a voicemail.

Thanks,
The, not soo wrong, SoBBie 

PS the top bar goes... Email, *TEXT MESSAGES*, Missed Calls


----------



## NEO130 (Mar 3, 2008)

Load it Gajet it is the new !!


----------



## lpaso (Mar 3, 2008)

yep, it's build 3275 instead of 3256.
There's 2 new animations. Unfortunally, there's no way to change the ring volume on the NowScreen (you can change to vibra, or to mute, but no way to change the volume)  I have to go back to the Today to change this (i'm using a TyTNII)


----------



## vijay555 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just received this is the post...



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][V][/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]We are pleased to          inform you that Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 has          just launched at Handango! Be the first to check out the new & improved          features today.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Link*
I'm going to close this bastard spawn thread for now. Someone can open a proper one in the proper location now. Oh, and please don't post a serial...





​
V


----------



## MrDSL (Mar 3, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 Released*

So its finally released now and hopefully nobody is stupid and posts a serial in this topic etc.

First I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to post the .cab for the trial version at Handango.com? I'm at work so I can't load any .exe

Looking for some changes or problems etc that people are having.


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

*spb Mobile Shell 2.0 is out*

2.0


hurray...time to make a purchase =]


----------



## etnies (Mar 3, 2008)

not to be mean or anything..but theres like 4 topics about this


----------



## etnies (Mar 3, 2008)

Serial = 123456789


joke, i'll get you the cab though...


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0IY4L28S


----------



## supersobbie (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that...  work don't allow me to install anything :\

Thanks,
SoBBie


----------



## vijay555 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah guys, please use the one thread unless there is a device specific issue.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=374035

V


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 3, 2008)

not compatible with 2 of my favorite programs: s2u2 and battery status (only the today plugin)!
taught choice!


----------



## LordDeath (Mar 3, 2008)

SPB Menu is a replacement for the standard startmenu. So users of Mobile Shell should not need the windows startmenu anymore - but it is still there.
In two applications I saw something: SPB Backup during creating a backup and PocketGNUBoy during playing a game.
Both applications temporarily disable the startmenu and hide its icon in the upper left. Is there any way/tool, that hides this icon all the time? It seems like Windows Mobile itself offers this feature for applications. Mobile Shell does not hide it, but maybe a developer here could make us a little tool for this. 

So we could use only the SPB Menu and in the upper bar we could have more space for additional icons. For example WkTask could use this new space.


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

should i uninstall 1.5 before installing 2.0? or just keep it?


----------



## ajk511 (Mar 3, 2008)

KukurikU said:


> not compatible with 2 of my favorite programs: s2u2 and battery status (only the today plugin)!
> taught choice!

Click to collapse



i havent had any problems with s2u2 and i've been running the beta release for a while now. i'll update after installing the full release.


----------



## supersobbie (Mar 3, 2008)

Hummm beat me to it... Thanks 
SoBBie


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 3, 2008)

ajk511 said:


> i havent had any problems with s2u2 and i've been running the beta release for a while now. i'll update after installing the full release.

Click to collapse



i can start s2u2 with the hardware button. it will not start anymore by himself.
tried to save the settings again...nothing. maybe a reinstall. i'll try it later.
battery status today plug in even after a reinstall not working. i miss him soooo much. 
spb customization (adding items or organizing the programs) is almost "0". who needs a list the programs by A,B,C ? we already have one.  
how and where icons can be added?
the "touch" thingie is very smooth and the animations also.


----------



## ajk511 (Mar 3, 2008)

still no issues with S2U2. do you have spb mobile shell set to open the NOW page on device wakeup? maybe thats causing your issue?


----------



## MrDSL (Mar 3, 2008)

etnies said:


> Serial = 123456789
> 
> 
> joke, i'll get you the cab though...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man


----------



## KukurikU (Mar 3, 2008)

ajk511 said:


> still no issues with S2U2. do you have spb mobile shell set to open the NOW page on device wakeup? maybe thats causing your issue?

Click to collapse



nope! tried reinstall also. s2u2 gone....


----------



## diomark (Mar 3, 2008)

KukurikU said:


> not compatible with 2 of my favorite programs: s2u2 and battery status (only the today plugin)!
> taught choice!

Click to collapse



I have it working fine w/ s2u2.. (at least the leaked versoin; haven't tried the new version yet..) -m


----------



## ca3sar (Mar 3, 2008)

what would you be looking at free ram wise on a titan?


----------



## ca3sar (Mar 3, 2008)

what would you be looking at free ram wise on a titan?


----------



## daghood (Mar 3, 2008)

*SPB mobile shell 2.0 is oon-line !!!!*

You have to check this new version... it rocks!

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/

Dag


----------



## briggs81 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's amazing how these guys can make an app that moves so smoothly and interacts so much wtih the system. really puts htc and MS to shame. 

If someone talented makes a cool HTC touch style theme I think I'll buy this, it's very well done!


----------



## oVan (Mar 3, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 released*

Finally available! This looks very cool... http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en


----------



## vijay555 (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys, unless it's device specific, please use the general thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=374035

V


----------



## vijay555 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've merged this thread with the other one. Trying to keep the place relatively tidy!

V

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=374035


----------



## grandpareza (Mar 3, 2008)

anyway to have the Menu screen be integrated with the Today Screen. As in not having to go to start>programs>spb menu.

It looks so cool but its stupid that you cant get the menu screen (the one where you can use gestures) without going to start menu.


----------



## Zenoran (Mar 3, 2008)

yay Happy Monday!


----------



## Zenoran (Mar 3, 2008)

on a side note, anyone figure out how to get to more than 6 menu options ????


----------



## luiggi (Mar 3, 2008)

*Wow... I like it too!*



MrDSL said:


> Its a gesture.. Start at the top/middle of screen and move down..while still holding ur thumb on the screen moveing your finger to the left and right will cycle through all 3 of those screens.
> 
> Once you got it down its pretty quick..I like it.

Click to collapse



Thank you cmortensen and MrDSL for the reply, this is a nice feature. I wonder if this function could be maped to a button or perhaps to another gesture...?


----------



## Cesare66 (Mar 3, 2008)

SPB mobile shell 2.0 built 3275 is on line  http://spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en


----------



## Bronx31 (Mar 3, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.0 Is Out!!!*

Just letting you guys know that Mobile Shell 2.0 is out. Here's the link:

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en


----------



## Dick Starbuck (Mar 3, 2008)

Can any body figure out how to get rid of the quickswitch bar at the bottom?  The gestures are soo easy you really don't need that bar at all.


----------



## s'pht (Mar 3, 2008)

for those wondering, the March 4 2008 version is build 3275 (the previous one you may have seen batting around was build 3258)


----------



## Mr. Clipit (Mar 3, 2008)

that looks soooooooo nice.


----------



## etnies (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm, theres like 6 other threads about this.


----------



## AximMarkSD (Mar 3, 2008)

FYI - 2.0 is available for purchase at the spb website.

(sorry if this is old news already)


----------



## kyphur (Mar 3, 2008)

*Merged threads..*

*Can you believe there were 13 threads on this all over the forum, well now there's one!*


----------



## Bronx31 (Mar 3, 2008)

etnies said:


> Hmm, theres like 6 other threads about this.

Click to collapse




My mistake. Got a lil excited. And I just was reading about the threads
won't happen again


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

can anyone get smart gesture to work? in the videos it shows like 3 panels like a mini screenshot of it...i cant get it to work..

TIA


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 3, 2008)

bapssystupr3m3 said:


> can anyone get smart gesture to work? in the videos it shows like 3 panels like a mini screenshot of it...i cant get it to work..
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



Press the start menu (top left corner) with your stylus for a few seconds, then slide it about 1/2 way down your screen and hold it (do NOT release it at any time). The three screen effect should occur.


----------



## cyron_at (Mar 3, 2008)

This is really a great application! Have never seen something like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 3, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Press the start menu (top left corner) with your stylus for a few seconds, then slide it about 1/2 way down your screen and hold it (do NOT release it at any time). The three screen effect should occur.

Click to collapse



thx a lot that works fine


----------



## wim26 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does the trial have the cube function?


----------



## PAPPL (Mar 3, 2008)

bapssystupr3m3 said:


> can anyone get smart gesture to work? in the videos it shows like 3 panels like a mini screenshot of it...i cant get it to work..
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



On today screen pull down your finger over the start button and hold.
If you use wktask or other taskmanager with task-tabs it does only work over start button.


----------



## TiltedAz (Mar 3, 2008)

Subliminal message: maybe v2.0 will be available on a free software friday.


----------



## mario23 (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought it was going to be a today screen replacement but hear now that its not so I'm not sure if I even want to try it now...


----------



## Gimik (Mar 4, 2008)

same. I wish it was a today replacement.


----------



## paulh13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Gimik said:


> same. I wish it was a today replacement.

Click to collapse



Give it a try! Even though it's not a Today Screen replacement the features are awesome!!!!


----------



## mbernstein (Mar 4, 2008)

*Today screen not working*

If anybody can help:

After installing Mobile Shell 2, my today screen disappeared, i.e., now I only see the background theme and in the middle, the screen retains the image of the last software the PPC was running. I don't get access to any today screen of any software I won. I tried activating and deactivating every today plugin, including Mobile Shell itself, Pocket Plus, the standard Calendar, contacts. Nothing works. I just don't have the today screen anymore. When my Kaiser boots, it seems that the today loads (I see its image) then when Mobile Shell loads no more today screen and happens what described above. BTW I have the original HTC ROM.

If anybody knows what this may be, I'll appreciate the help. I like MS so far, but want to keep my PocketPlus Today, PhoneAlarm etc and its customizations, and the today plugins of others softs I have.

Thanks.


----------



## chadman (Mar 4, 2008)

Gimik said:


> same. I wish it was a today replacement.

Click to collapse



I thought the same thing at first, but now I like it better than a today screen replacement.  I can turn my power on and see the “Now Screen” and immediately know time, voicemail, weather, mail, text msg, missed calls, volume, and click on any one of those items to view them.  I then have the option using the gestures to access the picture call screen or the spb menu.  To me it just works better seeing the “now screen when I first turn on my phone and look at it.  After the phone is on, I really have no reason to see the “Now Screen” again until I turn it back on.  Maybe I just got used to it.  Chad


----------



## swain69 (Mar 4, 2008)

does anybody know what the differences are between these two builds?


----------



## jiv0077 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Cube Transition*

I thought there would be a cube transition.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

jiv0077 said:


> I thought there would be a cube transition.

Click to collapse



It isn't true 'cube' animation, but when you check animate transitions in the options, when your in the menu page, and you select Programs, Settings..... the next menu page opens in a cube-like animation, that is about the extent of what I could find 'cubish'!!


----------



## kingvash (Mar 4, 2008)

*I love it*

I love the animation selections and I am glad SPB is doing their own thing, not tryin to copy the Iphone or Touchflo cube entirely. Of course there are similarities but SPB is great. If PointUi ever becomes a plugin or of the sort and allows full customization, it could compete with SPB, but as of now this is my application of choice. 

This is one of the only applications (PointUI also) that works flawlessly with the Treo 750 240X240 Square Screen.

Does anyone know if there are differences between the trial version and the purchased version?


----------



## eyecrispy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Backing up Mobile Shell Settings*

Is there any way to backup the Mobile Shell 2 settings and config changes?  I spent quite some time doing that this evening and want to back it up for my next ROM flash.


----------



## donchen (Mar 4, 2008)

How do i add device lock on a hardware button and also a Device lock on the Now Screen ?


----------



## gladwin (Mar 4, 2008)

on their preview http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpU2OEVQmo , the guy swipes the shell with a cube like animation from calendar screen to applications to contacts, i can't seem to find it on the triel i've downloaded on spb website. i choose revolving, flipping.. etc.. nothing like cube on my kaiser as what i saw on the video.. when u press on programs/settings etc..its like a cube but its different from what i was looking for


----------



## kingvash (Mar 4, 2008)

Do u have the trial version of full version? Maybe that could have something to do with it, I am wondering the same thing


----------



## TheBlackDragon (Mar 4, 2008)

*no cube*

I have the full version and no there is no cube....so that sucks...the animations are -sweeping-sliding-folding-revolving-flipping-....and revolving is no cube revolving..but an page revolving...


----------



## srmz (Mar 4, 2008)

Can this new version be used together with Pocket Plus 4.  

I have the previous version of Shell (1.5) and I use Pocket Plus as my today screen plug-in while I use Shell simply to enhance my menus.  Just wondering if the new version can be used that way. 

So anyone tried the version 2 of Shell with version 4 of pocket plus 

Thanks


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Mar 4, 2008)

srmz said:


> Can this new version be used together with Pocket Plus 4.
> 
> I have the previous version of Shell (1.5) and I use Pocket Plus as my today screen plug-in while I use Shell simply to enhance my menus.  Just wondering if the new version can be used that way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same question!


----------



## mbernstein (Mar 4, 2008)

*MS and PP+*

I had them both. But as I said in post 544, I lost my today screen. It seems to be only my problem as nobody reported the same. All other functionalities of PP+ were still there, though.



CorruptedSanity said:


> Same question!

Click to collapse


----------



## sirooga (Mar 4, 2008)

*They work fine together*

I've been using both together since it came out.  Although the functionality of 2.0 didn't really make it worth the upgrade to me.  It's just "pretty" for those of us that don't use a cube rom.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 4, 2008)

Just for info: today the version 2.0 is available in Spb home page


----------



## juanjorgebm (Mar 4, 2008)

*[Removed KeyGen, Member banned]*


----------



## klockers (Mar 4, 2008)

How can I change the default e-mail account from Outlook to my own?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

juanjorgebm said:


> taken out by Menneisyys

Click to collapse



Dude....NO keygens either (I know we didn't use that terminology before, but it is a given)!!!!!!!


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 4, 2008)

Guys, stop posting keygens, I'm sick of removing warez & keygen links!!!!!!!!!!

Also, if you quote a warez post, make sure you do NOT quote the link inside!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Guys, stop posting keygens, I'm sick of removing warez & keygen links!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, if you quote a warez post, make sure you do NOT quote the link inside!

Click to collapse



Sorry...that was my bad, I will pay closer attention to my quotes in the future!!!!


----------



## vijay555 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Seriously guys. *

Ask yourself, is this a nice app? It's frabjabulous!
And what does it cost? At upgrade, it's barely a McDonald's Meal Deal.

If you can't afford it, go here, [SIZE=-1]www.cprogramming.com, learn how to program, and release your stuff so that we can warez the pants off you too.

*Anyone posting serials or keygens will be banned.* 
There's no mercy in this thread, there have been enough warnings.







V
[/SIZE]


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 4, 2008)

juanjorgebm said:


> *[Removed KeyGen, Member banned]*

Click to collapse



Who are these people with there uncontrollable urge to make this forum (Spb Mobile Shell thread) the center of attention to the Moderators? Or is it the same person (Hack) that keeps on registering as a different person?


----------



## jwzg (Mar 4, 2008)

Banville, here we come!!!!


----------



## mrvanx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep I am also sick of receiving reports about this thread, ANYONE posting or requesting warez or serials/keygens WILL be banned without a warning.


----------



## swain69 (Mar 4, 2008)

klockers said:


> How can I change the default e-mail account from Outlook to my own?

Click to collapse



anybody?

I'm kinda getting attached to the Now screen, but the email links are to outlook


----------



## yawcheehou (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there,
  for those that have tried SPB mobile shell 2.0, can you guys rate this program as compared to other similar software?


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 5, 2008)

yawcheehou said:


> Hi there,
> for those that have tried SPB mobile shell 2.0, can you guys rate this program as compared to other similar software?

Click to collapse



 You just asked a loaded question..... 

Compared to UL, Freestyl, Pointui, and a few others I've tried, I prefer my current set-up. Loaded with Spb...... You have to try everything out for yourself to get the best idea of what you will like......


----------



## jonnyp4l (Mar 5, 2008)

vijay555 said:


> *Seriously guys. *
> 
> Ask yourself, is this a nice app? It's frabjabulous!
> And what does it cost? At upgrade, it's barely a McDonald's Meal Deal.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, Vijay! I've never been to cprogramming.com before. That site is tight!


----------



## njakobs (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ways to improve SPB Mobile Shell 2.0*

I love this app it rocks! So fast so quick so big thumb friendly.

Now that it is offically released. Maybe we should be looking at ways to tweak it.

1) How to change the default calander to the one I want (Agendus in my case) I know SPB has put out an add on to intergrate PocketInformant and others. Can we find what registery value is use etc.

2) Personally I would like the close button to lock the device. If I want to get rid of spb menu from the screen I can always just slide down.

Any other ideas for tweaks?


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Mar 5, 2008)

syrguy1969 said:


> Press the start menu (top left corner) with your stylus for a few seconds, then slide it about 1/2 way down your screen and hold it (do NOT release it at any time). The three screen effect should occur.

Click to collapse



do u know if there is a faster way? cuz it seems i have to hold the start menu button quite long to get it to work...

it seems quite long when compared to the youtube video demo...is there a regedit i can do to make it respond faster?


----------



## lpaso (Mar 5, 2008)

personnaly, I don't have to hold on the start menu... Directly go down the start menu to the middle of the screen, and the menu appears.


----------



## AG_Uni (Mar 5, 2008)

me nether have to hold start button. Just press end drag and the three menus apears...


----------



## AG_Uni (Mar 5, 2008)

njakobs said:


> I love this app it rocks! So fast so quick so big thumb friendly.
> 
> Now that it is offically released. Maybe we should be looking at ways to tweak it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to know how to add aditional menu containing only application links. So that when you use the gesture, 4 screens will apear instead of 3


----------



## Wajk (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't work with Ultimate Launcher 

I can't do it. I can't add SPB Mobile TAB to Ultimate Launcher.


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wajk said:


> Don't work with Ultimate Launcher
> 
> I can't do it. I can't add SPB Mobile TAB to Ultimate Launcher.

Click to collapse



Are you trying to add Launcher AS a tab in Shell, or Shell as a tab in Launcher?


----------



## TiltedAz (Mar 5, 2008)

I used the trial version for a bit. I have lots of calendar and contact info stored in Pocket Informant and couldn't figure out how to integrate it with the SPB shell. The contacts soft button always pulled the default outlook contacts. My contact picts didn't light up in the Spb shell contacts either. I guess it's not a seemless install.


----------



## laakness (Mar 5, 2008)

I love this application.  I leave it on the professional screen all the time.  It has all of the info I need except when there is a voice mail.  That doesn't bother me though since I leave my phone on at all times and if there is a voice mail then there is a missed call icon lit up.

I love the finger friendly task manager in the tools section.  So far it is what I'm going to stick with for a while.

Hopefully more customizations come but right now I find it pretty impressive.


----------



## LeoArg (Mar 5, 2008)

Rewind said:


> aahh I see it is also possible to download it here..

Click to collapse



Not Warez please!


----------



## eyecrispy (Mar 5, 2008)

Wajk said:


> Don't work with Ultimate Launcher
> 
> I can't do it. I can't add SPB Mobile TAB to Ultimate Launcher.

Click to collapse



Try assigning the SPB Mobile Shell menu to a gesture.  That's the only way I can get it to integrate with UL.  Works nicely for me.


----------



## LeoArg (Mar 5, 2008)

kparikh82276 said:


> I checked the spbsoftware house web site. I only see the 1.5 version.
> 
> Where can i download the 2.0 version of mobile shell?

Click to collapse



In a Warez's site, here not!!


----------



## cyron_at (Mar 5, 2008)

LeoArg said:


> In a Warez's site, here not!!

Click to collapse



How have you checke the web page?!
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com./products/mobileshell/?de


----------



## LeoArg (Mar 5, 2008)

cyron_at said:


> How have you checke the web page?!
> http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com./products/mobileshell/?de

Click to collapse



That web is in Germany, man!


----------



## kyphur (Mar 5, 2008)

LeoArg said:


> That web is in Germany, man!

Click to collapse



And in English: http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en


----------



## xtrawest (Mar 6, 2008)

*Sbp Mobile Shell 2.0 Serial*

Can someone please post the serial of this version 2.0 serial. Coz it wont take the serial for 1.5 version. thanks!

*Mod edit: Strike 1 for asking that. tut tut*


----------



## Dieter09 (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you guys also suffer battery drain problems?

In 4 hours I went from 99% to 65%
I read on the spbclub.com forum that there are others suffering this problem?

Any solution? They mentioned a hard reset..

http://www.spbclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15271&sid=51228ab9fe7e5581f554fb9811b5520f


----------



## Red_Scorpion (Mar 6, 2008)

hi at all!
no, i wont get a sn from you 
i want to have the nice screen which opening after clicking on a contact shortcut with the pics on the third page also by clicking any contact in 2nd screen, organizer, contacts. if i click any contact its opening the wm contact screen, not the nice one. understand me? thx!

edit: i have the same problem with the battery, but not so strange!


----------



## LeoArg (Mar 6, 2008)

kyphur said:


> And in English: http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en

Click to collapse



But you put in Germany only!!


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just upgraded mine also for $14.99 and I am not even using it. I flash to many phones and put it on, then another build comes up, Gotta join Flashers AA


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 6, 2008)

Dieter09 said:


> Do you guys also suffer battery drain problems?
> 
> In 4 hours I went from 99% to 65%
> I read on the spbclub.com forum that there are others suffering this problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Horrible battery drain!  I played with it for an hour, and the battery went from 100% to 35%.  Then I left it sitting for another hour and it went to 22%.  I love the app though.  No way that can be normal.  I have HTC home and Ultimate launhcer right now.  I might just get rid of both of those.

What do you have installed?


----------



## srmz (Mar 6, 2008)

Strange I read so many people having battery issues.  I have upgraded from version 1.5 to version 2 but I have not seen any noticeable effect on battery life


----------



## Dieter09 (Mar 6, 2008)

nothing special,

I have htc home but I checked it out. I have Quickmenu installed.

I think thats everything that is running atm.

On my today screen I have:

Spb Mobile Shell 2.0
Spb Time
Spb Phone Suite
Spb Diary

WHen I lost so much battery, i had tomtom navigator on.


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 6, 2008)

also, the SPB contacts is amazing.  When you type, it narrows down the contacs by both t9 input and the numbers you are pressing.  For example, If I press 645, it will search contacts for those numbers and MIK if I'm looking for Mike.


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 6, 2008)

1999TL said:


> also, the SPB contacts is amazing.  When you type, it narrows down the contacs by both t9 input and the numbers you are pressing.  For example, If I press 645, it will search contacts for those numbers and MIK if I'm looking for Mike.

Click to collapse



...Like in the classic WM dialer.
Nothing new here !


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 6, 2008)

donchen said:


> How do i add device lock on a hardware button and also a Device lock on the Now Screen ?

Click to collapse



Stroths promoted this so well, and I love it.  AEB Button plus. http://ae.inc.ru/aebplus.php

I use my comm manager button to use device lock through AE button plus.  works great. 

I have it setup so that when  double click the internet explorer, my flashlight app comes up.  so hand in the dark, you dont wan to navigate ur menus for a flashlight.  Also I use it to toggle bluetooth on and off, very useful when I bust out my BT headphones.  Great program.  The titan already has a bunch of hard buttons, but I still needed more!

SPB is sort of lacking in customizing menus.  I wish it would let us add programs in the menus, I dont think we can right now.  There is a device lock in the tools section.


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 6, 2008)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> ...Like in the classic WM dialer.
> Nothing new here !

Click to collapse



You're right.  But it's a new way to search in the contacts, at least for me.  It has a number pad pull up in the contact.  Also, you get to see the numbers.  In the dialer, only the names list.


----------



## mrg2003 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/?en


----------



## mrg2003 (Mar 6, 2008)

*spb shell upgrade*



xtrawest said:


> Can someone please post the serial of this version 2.0 serial. Coz it wont take the serial for 1.5 version. thanks!
> 
> *Mod edit: Strike 1 for asking that. tut tut*

Click to collapse



I only bought 1.5,  2 weeks ago, they gave me free upgrade, you could try this approach.


----------



## jgottlieb (Mar 7, 2008)

Submit a support ticket with SPB.  I also was eligible for a free upgrade.  I included my reg key and they emailed me a new reg key in a couple of hours.  It's all good.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 7, 2008)

*MS Voice Command + Spb MS2.0 = Lazy*

Just out of curiosity I used MS Voice Command to open Spb MS2.0 and discovered that I'm getting very lazy. As I spoke the magic words to my 8525: Start "NOW"... To my amazement, the NOW screen opened. After testing various commands, I now no longer use my finger gesture to open the various shell screens and menus. Can MS2.0 be almost hands free I asked!   

Now when my coworkers see me talking to my phone, they say things like, there is that guy that lost all use of his finger and speaks to himself all day long.

Thanks xda for bringing new life to my uneventful everyday working excistance......


----------



## egzthunder1 (Mar 7, 2008)

xtrawest said:


> Can someone please post the serial of this version 2.0 serial. Coz it wont take the serial for 1.5 version. thanks!
> 
> *Mod edit: Strike 1 for asking that. tut tut*

Click to collapse



Here is the link for the serial that you requested 

It is rather simple, just follow the link, click on the product that you want, input some information (name address, credit card number - you'll have to pay a fee though), and my associates will send you one right away...

Here is the link

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/?en

Next time, read the rules!


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 7, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> Here is the link for the serial that you requested
> 
> It is rather simple, just follow the link, click on the product that you want, input some information (name address, credit card number - you'll have to pay a fee though), and my associates will send you one right away...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









 Great one egzthunder1....so simple, yet you managed to get a serial posted without getting banned!!!!!

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaki67 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Battery !*

I am having serious battery problems the phone lasts half the time it did before installing this program


----------



## Rossnl (Mar 9, 2008)

do yall experience the following sort of glitch/bug:

When i click on "call history" trough the homepage of spb menu, it displays only a half of my call history (not as in data but as in ui) and at the bottom of the call history it shows the bottom part of the homepage of spb menu.

Am i the only 1 getting this weird bug? Cuz its very annoying considering the fact that i have to shut spb menu down and open call history via "Phone" to see my call history proper.


----------



## MCanuck (Mar 9, 2008)

egzthunder1 said:


> Here is the link for the serial that you requested
> 
> It is rather simple, just follow the link, click on the product that you want, input some information (name address, credit card number - you'll have to pay a fee though), and my associates will send you one right away...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot to mention that you also get a 20% discount off the next serial.

)


----------



## ilordvader (Mar 9, 2008)

*Need help*

How do I add a City to this Tab in the Picture 
Need to add more Citys in Spb Mobile TIME tab

Please do help


----------



## firefly77 (Mar 9, 2008)

zaki67 said:


> I am having serious battery problems the phone lasts half the time it did before installing this program

Click to collapse



Same here, thinking of uninstalling, tilt batterylife was already bad


----------



## zaki67 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Position*

Is there a way to unlock SPBShells place in the today screen?I do not want it to be on top


----------



## eyecrispy (Mar 10, 2008)

zaki67 said:


> Is there a way to unlock SPBShells place in the today screen?I do not want it to be on top

Click to collapse



In the items tab from your Today settings, hilight SPB Mobile Shell and click move up or move down to position it where you want it in relation to your other plugins.


----------



## zaki67 (Mar 10, 2008)

eyecrispy said:


> In the items tab from your Today settings, hilight SPB Mobile Shell and click move up or move down to position it where you want it in relation to your other plugins.

Click to collapse



That is not possible since it is locked and cant be moved below other items other than the date


----------



## eyecrispy (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe try Ultimate Launch then.  You can control it from within that app.


----------



## veeru27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Use a registry editor (search for PCM Reg Editor" or Total Commander go to 
*HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Today\Items\SPB Mobile\ Type  
*change the value from 5 to 4 and soft reset. That will unlock the plugin and you can move it up or down.


----------



## pelliz71 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm new of WM and I just downloaded MS2.0 and installed it to try.

But I wish to change the actual home of my Treo750 with the Classical Layout of MS2.0. Witch is the setting to make it? I try to read the manual and find nothing (or my be my english is bad    ).

Could you help me?

Thanks

Here my actual Home screen.


----------



## zaki67 (Mar 11, 2008)

veeru27 said:


> Use a registry editor (search for PCM Reg Editor" or Total Commander go to
> *HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Today\Items\SPB Mobile\ Type
> *change the value from 5 to 4 and soft reset. That will unlock the plugin and you can move it up or down.

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked


----------



## jac (Mar 11, 2008)

*Mobile Shell 2.0 Weather*

Don't know if any of you have figured out how to hack the Now screen yet but here's hoping I can find some answers...

What I'm trying to do is replace the weather in the Now Screen with either PocketWeather or WeatherPanel. 

Why? Because Spb Weather and the Weather that comes with Mobile Shell is very poor for accuracy,details and currently Spb Weather is not compatible with Mobile Shell 2.0 currently, but there looking a fixing that on the next release. When? Couldn't get an answer....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maestro123 (Mar 12, 2008)

is there a way to make sure spb mobile shell today screen is always on top? i dont want to see the windows one anymore since i can access everything using mobile shell.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Spb Weather 2.0.0 beta build 909: (Posted: 26 Dec 2007 05:31) 
I haven't tried it yet so I don't know how well it integrates with MS2.0.... Maybe someone else in the beta test could let us know...

**Update** I guess this Beta was last updated in December so who knows.....


----------



## Ya Boi D (Mar 12, 2008)

lordsinasina said:


> The animation is very good and smooth , but other than that , i don't like this program..it has nothing new.the most missing thing is animation between tabs..and a better home screen.i just remove it and came back to my 3 today screen pages with ultimate launch..the first with battrystaus  , second with spb pocket plus with iphone icons..and third the weather page

Click to collapse



Which Weather app is that your using?


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spb Weather - Version 1.7.4 (Mar 14, 2008):*

****This was just posted on Spb forum****

On Friday, March 14th, Spb Software House released Spb Weather 1.7.4. 

This upgrade is free for all registered users of Spb Weather 1.X. 

New features: 

- Integration with Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 

Please download Spb Weather 1.7.4 from: 
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/weather/download.html 

Thank you for using Spb products! 

Sincerely, 
Spb Weather Team, 
Spb Software House 
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/weather


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Mar 14, 2008)

Same goes for SPB Traveler (also contains weather info).

Latest version is 1.6.0 - SPB MS 2.0 integration (even though I dont see how it is not integrated).


----------



## diomark (Mar 14, 2008)

CorruptedSanity said:


> Same goes for SPB Traveler (also contains weather info).
> 
> Latest version is 1.6.0 - SPB MS 2.0 integration (even though I dont see how it is not integrated).

Click to collapse



The integration was explained in the spb club forums - it's actually not really integration (as it already had that) but bug fixes.. the old version supposedly didn't update correctly w/ spb mobile shell.
-m


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Mar 14, 2008)

Got a link man ?  ^^


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 14, 2008)

_"On Wednesday, March 12th, Spb Software House released Spb Traveler 1.6. 

This upgrade is free for all registered users of Spb Traveler 1.X. 

New features: 

- Integration with Spb Mobile Shell 2.0 

Please download Spb Traveler 1.6 from: 
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/traveler/download.html 

Thank you for using Spb products!"_

*Link: *http://www.spbclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8028


----------



## diomark (Mar 14, 2008)

CorruptedSanity said:


> Got a link man ?  ^^

Click to collapse




http://spbclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15527
http://www.spbclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15516


----------



## pcarvalho (Mar 16, 2008)

check this out...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2026760&postcount=433


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 16, 2008)

pcarvalho said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2026760&postcount=433

Click to collapse




I have been watching this thread and I have to say, I haven't been more impressed with what has been done in such a short time... When is there going to be a CAB for all this greatness?


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Mar 16, 2008)

is anyone experiencing the following issues with the new 2.0:

1- Sometimes ill get the little "loading" windows icon that will appear for a second every 5 seconds or so. (Not lower than 48mb on RAM).

2-The gesture is not really as fast as the sample video on thier site. Especially the slow drag to select one of the 3 now screens.

I also occasionaly get the "now screen out of memory.


----------



## BoBka (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello everybody.

Is there any possibility to add "Profiles" button to Classic Now screen? I like it so much, but Profiles available only on Professional Now....

Any suggestions?


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 17, 2008)

BoBka said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Is there any possibility to add "Profiles" button to Classic Now screen? I like it so much, but Profiles available only on Professional Now....
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



You may want to look at this thread. they are doing some amazing things with Spb MS2.0....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=374335


----------



## siniority (Mar 23, 2008)

kdskamal said:


> Actually, some guys of xda have been posting over spb-club(their forums) asking to integrate such features. They even pointed out to the apps which the devs made here. Most of the devs are sharing their source code too with the public, so, it must have been quite easy for the SPB to integrate such code.
> 
> Anyway, the SPB mobile shell 2.0 is a great app

Click to collapse



Whens the spb coming out and how can i get my hands on one...


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 23, 2008)

siniority said:


> Whens the spb coming out and how can i get my hands on one...

Click to collapse



spb Mobile Shell 3.0 is estimated to come out early next yr.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 23, 2008)

1999TL said:


> spb Mobile Shell 3.0 is estimated to come out early next yr.

Click to collapse




Can you post a source for this interesting information. I would like to get in on that Beta....


----------



## joshodoner (Mar 24, 2008)

any way to get spb weather to show current temps instead of just forcasts?


----------



## jac (Mar 24, 2008)

joshodoner said:


> any way to get spb weather to show current temps instead of just forcasts?

Click to collapse




Looking for the same!!!


----------



## johnburgelin (Mar 25, 2008)

*SMS notification sound? i've got none*

I've installed SPB mobile shell 2.0 and i'm currently using dutty's newest ROM with palm SMS messaging....on a Tilt
My problem is that i have no new message sound, i have the notification but no sound, a similar problem was happening to him whilst using a DCD kitchen on a mogul he had no vibrate notification....

I'm not sure if this is a problem with the rom, palm sms, but i would assume its something with SPB mobile shell 2.0 because that's when the problem started....its hopefully a reg edit, because if im too stupid to find the right checkbox.....i don't know if i deserve this forum

EDIT: I'm gonna repost this in another SPB thread see if anyone else is having this problem


----------



## BertieBassett (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spb Shell Mobile Sn Help*

Does anyone have the SN for spb shell mobile please?


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 26, 2008)

BertieBassett said:


> Does anyone have the SN for spb shell mobile please?

Click to collapse



Just go here: 
http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/purchase.html?en

Enter in the info they ask for, and PRESTO!!!! Your very own SN!!!!

(worked for me)

Seriously, as mentioned in the other post you asked in.....not here!!!!


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 26, 2008)

BertieBassett said:


> Does anyone have the SN for spb shell mobile please?

Click to collapse



Really????


----------



## syrguy1969 (Mar 26, 2008)

1999TL said:


> Really????

Click to collapse



Haven't seen that in about 30 or so pages....have we? LOL


----------



## 1999TL (Mar 26, 2008)

13 pages for me.  more posts per page ftw.


----------



## mchapman007 (Mar 26, 2008)

PayPal has a browser plug-in that will auto-fill all that information for you! Then, PRESTO!!!!


----------



## dajunjiet (May 24, 2008)

mchapman007 said:


> You just asked a loaded question.....
> 
> Compared to UL, Freestyl, Pointui, and a few others I've tried, I prefer my current set-up. Loaded with Spb...... You have to try everything out for yourself to get the best idea of what you will like......

Click to collapse



i so definatly agree. SPB is way better. Especially with the Vista Theme, it beautiful.. Runs way faster than FreeStyle, Is way more impressive than Pointui, and with a few other modifications is kicking iPhone's butt all over the place.


----------



## Jadel (May 25, 2008)

Bwhahahahahah

I just learnt a lesson.

I installed the trial on my dev phone. Played with it for a minute or two and thought it was awesome. Then I noticed the clock had reset because being my dev phone, I had let the battery run down at some stage in the last week. So I changed it from February 2003 to May 2008 and BAM!, my 15 day trial is over  lol!

I tried to reinstall the cab after uninstalling but obviously it didn't change, trial still expired. I got a good laugh from my own stupidity, hope you all did too!

PS When the trial expires you can still see each page, but can't click 90% of the buttons. Also, all the animations disappear, and the four circular icons down the bottom of the screen for selecting pages. You can still click on the clock and load the tab changer.


----------



## doned (Jun 12, 2008)

veeru27 said:


> Use a registry editor (search for PCM Reg Editor" or Total Commander go to
> *HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Today\Items\SPB Mobile\ Type
> *change the value from 5 to 4 and soft reset. That will unlock the plugin and you can move it up or down.

Click to collapse



Thank You!!!!

Took me that long to read the 65 pages.......


----------



## decaprosnow (Oct 28, 2008)

is this whats causing my xv 6800 to freeze every now and then/be really really slow?


----------

